# Il marito dell'amante



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Ciao a tutti. 
Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.

Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.

Circa un anno e mezzo fa ho scoperto di essere stata tradita dal mio fidanzato. L'ho scoperto perché la sua amante ha un marito che è venuto a dirmi del fattaccio. 
Ora, dopo un po' di tempo, posso dire di aver metabolizzato il fatto al punto che ci penso ancora tutti i giorni, ma non tutto il giorno tutti i giorni. 
So che non passerà mai ma ho imparato a conviverci.

Il motivo per cui vi scrivo è il seguente: il marito dell'amante, con il quale ho parlato diverse volte in diverse occasioni, mi ha più volte corteggiato e fatto delle proposte. È sempre stato elegante e gentile nei modi e, dal momento che io declinavo sempre i suoi inviti, lasciava cadere l'argomento.
Io ero nel bel mezzo dell'elaborazione del lutto e vendicarmi era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.

Il tempo è passato, e noi non abbiamo smesso di sentirci, più che altro per condividere i nostri pensieri e paranoie, ma in maniera molto sporadica.

Ultimamente però qualcosa è cambiato. Lui si è rifatto vivo e questa volta io ho recepito le sue avances in un modo diverso. Mi sono lasciata coinvolgere. Ci siamo visti per un caffè e lui mi ha baciata.
E io, da donna tradita che non aveva mai concepito neanche l'idea del tradimento, mi stupisco di me stessa perché non mi credevo capace di un simile comportamento. Perché mi è piaciuto essere baciata da lui.
Perché lui tornerà alla carica, e io non so se sarò in grado di resistergli. O se voglio resistere. 
Non è vendetta. Non mi interessava allora e men che meno mi interessa ora, la vendetta. Anche perché lo saprei solo io.
È egoismo. Credo.

Ditemi la vostra.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

1-1 e palla al centro?

Bentornata


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Grazie 
Mi trovo dall'altra parte ora, e non so cosa fare...


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


minchia con il marito dell'amante no

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


Vai. Non guardarti indietro.
Lo fai per te. Perché ti é piaciuto Essere baciata da qualcuno che é tutto da scoprire.
Ed é giusto che questa mela del peccato non solo l addenti , ma te la mangi fino al torsolo.
E poi vedi da che parte stare.

Sono assolutamente seria.


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Dici che non è vendetta?
Mah...a me pare di sì...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


Chi le fa le aspetti no?
Un classico no?
E più hai l'attenuante no?

In fondo è proprio colpa di tuo marito se tu hai iniziato a frequentare sto qui no?:angeletto::diavoletto:


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Ammetto che i tradimenti, in genere, mi ripugnano abbastanza, ma vedo una certa qual simmetria karmica nel tradimento contemporaneo dei due fedifraghi da parte tua e del marito di lei e sento un'istintiva simpatia per questo riequilibrio cosmico sospeso nell'aria 

Però ti sento tormentata, e quindi forse sto giocando male la rara carta _solidarietà col traditore_.
Esattamente, perchè ti tenta questo uomo? O è più la situazione?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> minchia con il marito dell'amante no
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché no ? c'est la vie!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai. Non guardarti indietro.
> Lo fai per te. Perché ti é piaciuto Essere baciata da qualcuno che é tutto da scoprire.
> Ed é giusto che questa mela del peccato non solo l addenti , ma te la mangi fino al torsolo.
> E poi vedi da che parte stare.
> ...



Si come orzowey...
[video=youtube;cDx7tHp6x4g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDx7tHp6x4g[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che non è vendetta?
> Mah...a me pare di sì...


No è rendere la pariglia.
Vendetta saria asciugare la carta di credito del marito no?


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai. Non guardarti indietro.
> Lo fai per te. Perché ti é piaciuto Essere baciata da qualcuno che é tutto da scoprire.
> Ed é giusto che questa mela del peccato non solo l addenti , ma te la mangi fino al torsolo.
> E poi vedi da che parte stare.
> ...


perché sottolinearlo? nessuno avrebbe mai avuto un dubbio:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie
> *Mi trovo dall'altra parte ora*, e non so cosa fare...


Un bacio non vuol mica dire che tu abbia fatto chissà cosa.


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché no ? c'est la vie!!!


in questo caso devo dire che mi può stare bene il tradimento.
però:
1)a me suona ridicolo
2) sembra voler rimanere attaccati a qualcosa che ci ha fatto stare male. e questo è masochismo, non rielaborazione


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che non è vendetta?
> Mah...a me pare di sì...


Ma, ti dirò, la rabbia si è affievolita col tempo. E credo che la vendetta non cambi le cose. E chi lo saprebbe? Che gusto ci sarebbe a vendicarmi se lo so solo io?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2014)

Trovo la cosa priva di senso. Lui da maschio vuole vendicarsi del maschio che gli ha scopato la moglie.
Ora se ti va di stare al gioco perchê magari un minimo di rivalsa vuoi averla fai pure ma non ti fare alcun tipo di illusione
non mi stupirei se dopo essere venuto a letto con te lo dirà al tuo fidanzato


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo la cosa priva di senso. Lui da maschio vuole vendicarsi del maschio che gli ha scopato la moglie.
> Ora se ti va di stare al gioco perchê magari un minimo di rivalsa vuoi averla fai pure ma non ti fare alcun tipo di illusione
> *non mi stupirei se dopo essere venuto a letto con te lo dirà al tuo fidanzato*


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> in questo caso devo dire che mi può stare bene il tradimento.
> però:
> 1)a me suona ridicolo
> 2) sembra voler rimanere attaccati a qualcosa che ci ha fatto stare male. e questo è masochismo, non rielaborazione


Sicuramente è particolare ma pensa te se i primi due traditori venissero a sapere che faccia farebbero :singleeye::carneval:comunque un bacio di sfuggita non lo si può considerare un tradimento fatto e finito ... Una piccola défaillance per ora


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo la cosa priva di senso. *Lui da maschio vuole vendicarsi del maschio che gli ha scopato la moglie.*
> Ora se ti va di stare al gioco perchê magari un minimo di rivalsa vuoi averla fai pure ma non ti fare alcun tipo di illusione
> non mi stupirei se dopo essere venuto a letto con te lo dirà al tuo fidanzato


E magari manco è detto ed era in cerca già da prima. Che ne sai, chi lo sa. Il punto è che se lei lo fa per rivalsa nei confronti del marito lo fa per il motivo sbagliato, ammesso che ci siano motivi buoni per tradire.


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo la cosa priva di senso. Lui da maschio vuole vendicarsi del maschio che gli ha scopato la moglie.
> Ora se ti va di stare al gioco perchê magari un minimo di rivalsa vuoi averla fai pure ma non ti fare alcun tipo di illusione
> non mi stupirei se dopo essere venuto a letto con te lo dirà al tuo fidanzato


No dai...voglio sperare sia un evoluto. Un Sapiens Sapiens.
Mmmhhhh...peró il fatto che se la sia cantata con lei...

Un Neanderrhal infiltrato?



paura


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


>


perchė ti stupisci?
uno che va a raccontare alla moglie dell'amante che ha le corna non mi stupisce che pur di prendersi una rivincita faccia anche questo.
infondo andare a raccontare il tradimento è un tentativo di far stare male un altro quanto stiamo male noi


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è rendere la pariglia.
> Vendetta saria asciugare la carta di credito del marito no?


No, sinceramente è una situazione che non mi piace...
Capisco quando le cose accadono, farle per una sorta di vendetta divina o per render pan per focaccia non mi piace...
Non mi sembra sensato...
Il chi la fa l'aspetti non lo trovo corretto.
Che poi in realtà non si tratta di essere una cosa più o meno corretta, mi infastidisce proprio il pensiero di una cosa simile...


----------



## Circe (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


anch'io e il marito dell'amante ci siamo baciati. ma non mi piaceva....forse se mi fosse piaciuto ci sarei stata. sia x vendetta, sia x riscattarmi dalla immagine di biancaneve che ho. Allora avrei voluto vedere mio marito dirmi : guarda avanti ormai è passato. non credo proprio che l'avrebbe sopportato. se ti piace allora vai. si con il marito dell'amante siiii.....fallo x tutte quelle deficienti come me!!!


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Sapevo che avrei trovato spunti di riflessione.
Lui mi piace. E io gli sono sempre piaciuta. Solo che all'epoca era irrilevante. 
C'è stato solo un bacio ma lui non se lo farà bastare. E io sono tentata.
Non mi interessa il suo scopo, ammesso che ne abbia uno di diverso dal sesso. Mi interessa capire perché il tradimento, che prima era tabù per ne, ora non mi sembra così improponibile.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchė ti stupisci?
> uno che va a raccontare alla moglie dell'amante che ha le corna non mi stupisce che pur di prendersi una rivincita faccia anche questo.
> infondo andare a raccontare il tradimento è un tentativo di far stare male un altro quanto stiamo male noi


Non mi stupivo, in realtà; ero basita alla prospettiva!
Mi sembrerebbe più il genere di soddisfazione che uno si gode nel segreto del suo intimo, ma forse sbaglio.
Però la tua ipotesi mi pare plausibile, e hai fatto benissimo a mettere in guardia la nostra nuova utente...


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchė ti stupisci?
> uno che va a raccontare alla moglie dell'amante che ha le corna non mi stupisce che pur di prendersi una rivincita faccia anche questo.
> infondo andare a raccontare il tradimento è un tentativo di far stare male un altro quanto stiamo male noi


Leggendo il post iniziale, anche io ho avuto questa sensazione...


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E magari manco è detto ed era in cerca già da prima. Che ne sai, chi lo sa. Il punto è che se lei lo fa per rivalsa nei confronti del marito lo fa per il motivo sbagliato, *ammesso che ci siano motivi buoni per tradire*.


disse l'uomo che cercava di scoparsi la cassiera del supermercato (mi pare)


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Sapevo che avrei trovato spunti di riflessione.
> Lui mi piace. E io gli sono sempre piaciuta. Solo che all'epoca era irrilevante.
> C'è stato solo un bacio ma lui non se lo farà bastare. E io sono tentata.
> Non mi interessa il suo scopo, ammesso che ne abbia uno di diverso dal sesso. Mi interessa capire perché il tradimento, che prima era tabù per ne, ora non mi sembra così improponibile.


Perché lo hai subito e perché stai ancora con chi ti ha tradito... Il patto di fiducia è infranto


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Sapevo che avrei trovato spunti di riflessione.
> Lui mi piace. E io gli sono sempre piaciuta. Solo che all'epoca era irrilevante.
> C'è stato solo un bacio ma lui non se lo farà bastare. E io sono tentata.
> Non mi interessa il suo scopo, ammesso che ne abbia uno di diverso dal sesso. Mi interessa capire perché il tradimento, che prima era tabù per ne, ora non mi sembra così improponibile.


mah...non stare a farti troppe seghe mentali. semplicemente si è trombato un'altra. ha tradito il vostro patto e ora il patto vacilla. a me sembra così semplice


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> disse l'uomo che cercava di scoparsi la cassiera del supermercato (mi pare)


Mica ho mai affermato d'essere un santo, mi pare. Quello lo lascio volentieri agli altri.


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Sapevo che avrei trovato spunti di riflessione.
> Lui mi piace. E io gli sono sempre piaciuta. Solo che all'epoca era irrilevante.
> C'è stato solo un bacio ma lui non se lo farà bastare. E io sono tentata.
> Non mi interessa il suo scopo, ammesso che ne abbia uno di diverso dal sesso. *Mi interessa capire perché il tradimento, che prima era tabù per ne, ora non mi sembra così improponibile*.


Ma con il tuo fidanzato state ancora insieme? Se sì, forse perché la vostra coppia ci è in qualche modo già passata attraverso?


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi stupivo, in realtà; ero basita alla prospettiva!
> Mi sembrerebbe più il genere di soddisfazione che uno si gode nel segreto del suo intimo, ma forse sbaglio.
> Però la tua ipotesi mi pare plausibile, e hai fatto benissimo a mettere in guardia la nostra nuova utente...


intendi che lui le toglierebbe la soddisfazione di dirglielo lei al fidanzato, spero:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Sapevo che avrei trovato spunti di riflessione.
> Lui mi piace. E io gli sono sempre piaciuta. Solo che all'epoca era irrilevante.
> C'è stato solo un bacio ma lui non se lo farà bastare. E io sono tentata.
> Non mi interessa il suo scopo, ammesso che ne abbia uno di diverso dal sesso. *Mi interessa capire perché il tradimento, che prima era tabù per ne, ora non mi sembra così improponibile.*


Beh, te lo sei dovuta digerire quando l'hai subito, e non sei morta... Un tradimento (subito o agito) cambia la percezione del rapporto e cambia anche te, introducendo variabili impreviste.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> anch'io e il marito dell'amante ci siamo baciati. ma non mi piaceva....forse se mi fosse piaciuto ci sarei stata. sia x vendetta, sia *x riscattarmi dalla immagine di biancaneve che ho*. Allora avrei voluto vedere mio marito dirmi : guarda avanti ormai è passato. non credo proprio che l'avrebbe sopportato. se ti piace allora vai. si con il marito dell'amante siiii.....fallo x tutte quelle deficienti come me!!!


Ti servono dei nani, allora.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo la cosa priva di senso. *Lui da maschio vuole vendicarsi del maschio che gli ha scopato la moglie.*
> Ora se ti va di stare al gioco perchê magari un minimo di rivalsa vuoi averla fai pure ma non ti fare alcun tipo di illusione
> non mi stupirei se dopo essere venuto a letto con te lo dirà al tuo fidanzato


Pensavo proprio a questo. :up:


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, te lo sei dovuta digerire quando l'hai subito, e non sei morta... Un tradimento (subito o agito) cambia la percezione del rapporto e cambia anche te, introducendo variabili impreviste.


mmm...qui già siamo al segone mentale...


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> intendi che lui le toglierebbe la soddisfazione di dirglielo lei al fidanzato, spero:mrgreen:


Non mi pare che Giorgy sia allettata alla prospettiva di vendicarsi del compagno.
Mi pare piuttosto sconcertata davanti alla consapevolezza che ora è a lei che piacerebbe fare qualcosa che non ammetteva in precedenza.


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica ho mai affermato d'essere un santo, mi pare. Quello lo lascio volentieri agli altri.


anche perché saresti credibile come un lupo che vuole fare il cane pastore per il gregge


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi pare che Giorgy sia allettata alla prospettiva di vendicarsi del compagno.
> Mi pare piuttosto sconcertata davanti alla consapevolezza che ora è a lei che piacerebbe fare qualcosa che non ammetteva in precedenza.


si lo so. c'era una faccina che passava di lì per caso:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, la rabbia si è affievolita col tempo. E credo che la vendetta non cambi le cose. E chi lo saprebbe? *Che gusto ci sarebbe a vendicarmi se lo so solo io?*


per il momento


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, te lo sei dovuta digerire quando l'hai subito, e non sei morta... Un tradimento (subito o agito) cambia la percezione del rapporto e cambia anche te, introducendo variabili impreviste.


Sì, era quello che cercavo di dire anche io, ma Leda, tu lo dici meglio... 



Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> mmm...qui già siamo al segone mentale...


Non è un segone mentale, anzi è il contrario secondo me. Quando tu hai un tabù e ti capita qualcosa che lo mette alla prova, diciamo, questo tabù viene razionalizzato e smette di essere tabù, diventa qualcosa che conosci e riconosci...


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi pare che Giorgy sia allettata alla prospettiva di vendicarsi del compagno.
> Mi pare piuttosto sconcertata davanti alla consapevolezza che ora è a lei che piacerebbe fare qualcosa che non ammetteva in precedenza.


Consciamente...ma inconsciamente non lo sappiamo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchė ti stupisci?
> uno che va a raccontare alla moglie dell'amante che ha le corna non mi stupisce che pur di prendersi una rivincita faccia anche questo.
> infondo andare a raccontare il tradimento è un tentativo di far stare male un altro quanto stiamo male noi


mi hai letto nel pensiero


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, era quello che cercavo di dire anche io, ma Leda, tu lo dici meglio...
> 
> 
> 
> Non è un segone mentale, anzi è il contrario secondo me. Quando tu hai un tabù e ti capita qualcosa che lo mette alla prova, diciamo, questo tabù viene razionalizzato e smette di essere tabù, diventa qualcosa che conosci e riconosci...


hai dimostrato quello che ho scritto


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il momento


Senti quest'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti quest'altra.


Joey?


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Consciamente...ma inconsciamente non lo sappiamo...


Qui è già un casino coi _consciamente_, figuriamoci con l'inconscio! :singleeye:

Hai mica una palla di cristallo, per caso?


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi pare che Giorgy sia allettata alla prospettiva di vendicarsi del compagno.
> Mi pare piuttosto sconcertata davanti alla consapevolezza che ora è a lei che piacerebbe fare qualcosa che non ammetteva in precedenza.


Vero.
Sono stata davvero ferita dal tradimento subito, perché per me non poteva esistere all'interno della coppia. Non solo non riuscivo ad accettare che fosse successo, ma nemmeno lo capivo.
Ora io, che ero la Giovanna D'Arco della fedeltà, mi trovo a vedere vacillare quelle certezze. 
E mi scopro diversa dalla me stessa del pre-tradimento.

Ad ogni modo, credo che già il fatto di informarmi di sua moglie e il mio fidanzato (col quale tutt'ora sto), sia stata già una bella vendetta per lui.

Ma se il possibile tradimento si consumasse con un altro, sarebbe meno grave?


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Qui è già un casino coi _consciamente_, figuriamoci con l'inconscio! :singleeye:
> 
> Hai mica una palla di cristallo, per caso?


No, non ce l'ho...ma vado a naso...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey?


Eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sono stata davvero ferita dal tradimento subito, perché per me non poteva esistere all'interno della coppia. Non solo non riuscivo ad accettare che fosse successo, ma nemmeno lo capivo.
> Ora io, che ero la Giovanna D'Arco della fedeltà, mi trovo a vedere vacillare quelle certezze.
> E mi scopro diversa dalla me stessa del pre-tradimento.
> ...


No :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sono stata davvero ferita dal tradimento subito, perché per me non poteva esistere all'interno della coppia. Non solo non riuscivo ad accettare che fosse successo, ma nemmeno lo capivo.
> Ora io, che ero la Giovanna D'Arco della fedeltà, mi trovo a vedere vacillare quelle certezze.
> E mi scopro diversa dalla me stessa del pre-tradimento.
> ...


No, tesoro, sarebbe solo meno rischioso 
Vale la pena di considerare la prospettiva di cambiare lidi 

Qual era il tuo nick precedente? Non mi ricordo la tua storia...


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sono stata davvero ferita dal tradimento subito, perché per me non poteva esistere all'interno della coppia. Non solo non riuscivo ad accettare che fosse successo, ma nemmeno lo capivo.
> Ora io, che ero la Giovanna D'Arco della fedeltà, mi trovo a vedere vacillare quelle certezze.
> E mi scopro diversa dalla me stessa del pre-tradimento.
> ...


nessuna gravità tranquilla. ha inzuppato il babà nella bottiglia di rum di un'altra, la gravità è andata in prescrizione.  ribadisco che mi sembra una trama da film di Verdone (con tutto il rispetto per Verdone che mi piace) ma se ti piace....ne hai facoltà


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sono stata davvero ferita dal tradimento subito, perché per me non poteva esistere all'interno della coppia. Non solo non riuscivo ad accettare che fosse successo, ma nemmeno lo capivo.
> Ora io, che ero la Giovanna D'Arco della fedeltà, mi trovo a vedere vacillare quelle certezze.
> E mi scopro diversa dalla me stessa del pre-tradimento.
> ...


Scusa, ma quanto tempo è passato da quando hai scoperto il tradimento?


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Qual era il tuo nick precedente? Non mi ricordo la tua storia...


Apple


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie
> Mi trovo dall'altra parte ora, e non so cosa fare...


mah.   a me pari aver già deciso di cedere.   sarai anche stupita della relativa facilità con cui hai ceduto,ma a parte questo, non vedo motivi per cui dovresti negarti quest'avventura.

Perchè questa è un'avventura e non altro.   e voglio sperare che tu abbia chiaro questo.

Insomma,come ti hanno già scritto,qui l'unico problema è che il tipo al 99,99% il giorno dopo averti portata a letto,lo andrà a dire al tuo fidanzato.

Ti senti in grado di reggere l'urto?  Perchè qui non ci sarà nessun 1-1 e palla al centro ma una deflagrazione che Hiroshima al confronto sarà un rutto


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> No, tesoro, sarebbe solo meno rischioso
> Vale la pena di considerare la prospettiva di cambiare lidi
> 
> Qual era il tuo nick precedente? Non mi ricordo la tua storia...


si ma tanto ci mancherebbe che lui si incazzasse pure. io correrei il rischio. e se la molla perché la merda di traditore si sente tradito...ALLLELUJAH!!! la nostra cara giorgy (quella dei cartoni animati mi sembrava una discreta puttanella:mrgreen avrà fatto la sestina al superenalotto


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quanto tempo è passato da quando hai scoperto il tradimento?


Poco più di un anno


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


​PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

omminchiasantadelaamadonnadelpero siamo finiti dal confessionale all'asilo in un post


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> hai dimostrato quello che ho scritto


Ho solo usato tante parole per spiegare qualcosa che non è proprio spiegabile a parole... come questo che ho appena scritto... è così... le parole rischi che ti sopraffanno...


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.   a me pari aver già deciso di cedere.   sarai anche stupita della relativa facilità con cui hai ceduto,ma a parte questo, non vedo motivi per cui dovresti negarti quest'avventura.
> 
> Perchè questa è un'avventura e non altro.   e voglio sperare che tu abbia chiaro questo.
> 
> ...


Ma la cosa non mi spaventa più di tanto. 
Anche ammesso che lo facesse, perché dovrebbe essere creduto?

Ps- per chi insinuava: si, ho scelto il nick Giorgy apposta


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ​PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


Ahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahah!


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Ho ritrovato il tuo 3d: spero che non ti dispiaccia se lo linko (http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19190-e-alla-fine-ho-ceduto), così magari evitiamo di richiederti cose che avevi scritto già


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho solo usato tante parole per spiegare qualcosa che non è proprio spiegabile a parole... come questo che ho appena scritto... è così... le parole rischi che ti sopraffanno...


nono non rischi...mi hai sopraffatto, tranquilla


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma la cosa non mi spaventa più di tanto.
> Anche ammesso che lo facesse, perché dovrebbe essere creduto?
> 
> Ps- per chi insinuava: si, ho scelto il nick Giorgy apposta


nel senso della puttanella australiana?

brava, continua così...:up:

PS: esistono le telecamere


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> No, tesoro, sarebbe solo meno rischioso
> Vale la pena di considerare la prospettiva di cambiare lidi
> 
> Qual era il tuo nick precedente? Non mi ricordo la tua storia...


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ne-ho-ceduto?p=1157036&highlight=#post1157036


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho ritrovato il tuo 3d: spero che non ti dispiaccia se lo linko (http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19190-e-alla-fine-ho-ceduto), così magari evitiamo di richiederti cose che avevi scritto già


Ho riletto solo il primo post e mi sconvolge non riconoscermi più in quella persona


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma la cosa non mi spaventa più di tanto.
> Anche ammesso che lo facesse, perché dovrebbe essere creduto?
> 
> Ps- per chi insinuava: si, ho scelto il nick Giorgy apposta


Allora direi che non ci sono controindicazioni

PS: il tuo vecchio nick è attivo,se ti interessa


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ho riletto solo il primo post e mi sconvolge non riconoscermi più in quella persona


addirittura. seriamente, non è possibile


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> nel senso della puttanella australiana?
> 
> brava, continua così...:up:
> 
> PS: esistono le telecamere


Si esatto. Lei si faceva i due fratelli.

Insomma rischio grosso dite...


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

se per te è un avventura, che tale sia allora ... 

ma loro due, stanno ancora assieme?
Perché se lo dovesse raccontare al tuo fidanzato,
lo verrebbe a sapere anche la moglie, prima o poi ... 
Non è che dia tanto senso. Sarebbe anche un auto-gol. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Si esatto. Lei si faceva i due fratelli.
> 
> Insomma rischio grosso dite...


Io la vedo così: questo(il marito) è un uomo che non si è fatto scrupolo nell'usarti per avere una sorta di vendetta del tradimento subìto. Strana coincidenza( e non mi fraintendere, tu puoi essere la donna più affascinante del mondo) che in seguito abbia deciso di tradire sua moglie proprio con te, non credi? Sicuramente questa cosa, un po' morbosetta e piccante, ha il suo fascino anche per te... no?


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Si esatto. Lei si faceva i due fratelli.
> 
> Insomma rischio grosso dite...


secondo me rischi che ti lasci se l'amante glielo dice. in goni caso...ci avrai guadagnato, credi a me. uno che si sente male per qualcosa che lui ha già fatto e meglio mollarlo all'istante. o essere mollati. ribadisco, in qualsiasi caso a guadagnarci sei tu e lui a perderci. sta di fatto che :
1) lui ti ha tradito
2) tu ci stai pensando
3) non mi sembra una storia con troppo futuro

ma poi...io non sono nessuno per dire se due devono stare insieme. ma se Io venissi tradito e mi venisse voglia di tradire lo farei pure. ma con la consapevolezza che quella storia finirà, prima o poi. ma io sono io


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...




VAIIIIIIIIIIIIII! E se ti scopre il tuo compagno e rimane allibito digli che non eri
in te per colpa della sofferenza e se vi scopre l'altra fagli 2 risate in faccia:victory:


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> VAIIIIIIIIIIIIII! E se ti scopre il tuo compagno e rimane allibito digli che non eri
> in te per colpa della sofferenza e se vi scopre l'altra fagli 2 risate in faccia:victory:


aggiungerei di girare un filmetto hard e caricarlo su youtube!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Ci tengo a precisare che lui ha già tradito la moglie e ha due bambini piccoli. Non so se vorrebbe che lei lo sapesse...


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che lui ha già tradito la moglie e ha due bambini piccoli. Non so se vorrebbe che lei lo sapesse...


quest'uomo, diciamolo però, è una merda....


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> aggiungerei di girare un filmetto hard e caricarlo su youtube!!!:mrgreen:



Lo so estremizzo come al solito ma mi e venuto spontaneo


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> quest'uomo, diciamolo però, è una merda....


E diciamolo... :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Lo so estremizzo come al solito ma mi e venuto spontaneo


tranquilla, mica scherzavo


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> quest'uomo, diciamolo però, è una merda....


Concordo. 
Ma visto che non devo sposarlo la cosa non mi tocca...


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che lui ha già tradito la moglie e ha due bambini piccoli. Non so se vorrebbe che lei lo sapesse...


E per quale motivo ha ben pensato di venire a suonarti per dirti che il tuo moroso ti ha tradita?
Ma che gente gira?


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E diciamolo... :singleeye::singleeye:


dovremmo anche farglielo sapere però


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> quest'uomo, diciamolo però, è una merda....


Mentre la moglie e una santa! Dio li fa e poi li accopia...poveri bimbi...


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma visto che non devo sposarlo la cosa non mi tocca...


Ma si, non è che la moglie è molto meglio......io non capisco però perché tu voglia entrare per forza in questo circoletto di gente un po' (scusa se ci metto anche il tuo fidanzato ma non l'ho costretto io a trombarsi la moglie di questo) di merda....


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Mentre la moglie e una santa! Dio li fa e poi li accopia...poveri bimbi...


No. La moglie è posseduta. Almeno, questa è la sua motivazione per spiegare perché ha scopato col mio fidanzato.


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Mentre la moglie e una santa! Dio li fa e poi li accopia...poveri bimbi...


figurati...l'ho scritto nel post successivo


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che lui ha già tradito la moglie e ha due bambini piccoli. Non so se vorrebbe che lei lo sapesse...


tu ricordati che è solo uno sfizio che ti togli.    non fare elucubrazioni sul resto,chè non servono e non ti riguardano.

ogni anche solo vago coinvolgimento sentimentale sradicalo dal cuore e dalla mente.

Lo dico per il tuo bene,credimi


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. La moglie è posseduta. Almeno, questa è la sua motivazione per spiegare perché ha scopato col mio fidanzato.


AAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Questa non si po' leggere però:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Ma si, non è che la moglie è molto meglio......io non capisco però perché tu voglia entrare per forza in questo circoletto di gente un po' (scusa se ci metto anche il tuo fidanzato ma non l'ho costretto io a trombarsi la moglie di questo) di merda....


Non lo so.
Forse per una volta voglio fare anche io la cosa sbagliata.


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Forse per una volta voglio fare anche io la cosa sbagliata.


farla con uno libero?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.   a me pari aver già deciso di cedere.   sarai anche stupita della relativa facilità con cui hai ceduto,ma a parte questo, non vedo motivi per cui dovresti negarti quest'avventura.
> 
> Perchè questa è un'avventura e non altro.   e voglio sperare che tu abbia chiaro questo.
> 
> ...


Ma figuriamoci...ma figuriamoci...
E se lo va a dire al fidanzato

E ALLORA?

Ma saria el minimo eh?
Chi mal comincia è già in fondo all'opera...

Ma quale urto?
Nessuno si ricorda la moglie di kid?
Quella si che fece la cosa giusta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che lui ha già tradito la moglie e ha due bambini piccoli. Non so se vorrebbe che lei lo sapesse...


peggio che andar di notte, pure ipocrita.


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. La moglie è posseduta. Almeno, questa è la sua motivazione per spiegare perché ha scopato col mio fidanzato.


Ahhhh! Adesso e tutto chiaro...Chiamare l'esorcista no?apa:


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. La moglie è posseduta. Almeno, questa è la sua motivazione per spiegare perché ha scopato col mio fidanzato.


E come funziona la cosa?   il tuo fidanzato chi sarebbe,il demone della lussuria che è venuto a tentare la povera mogliettina virginale?


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Attenzione. Potresti sentirti TU sporca dopo ad entrare in questo circolo. Ne vale la pena? Rischiare intendo, non è automatico quello che ho scritto. Ma credo possa essere una possibilità.


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. La moglie è posseduta. Almeno, questa è la sua motivazione per spiegare perché ha scopato col mio fidanzato.


No. La moglie è stata posseduta, è diverso...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci...ma figuriamoci...
> E se lo va a dire al fidanzato
> 
> E ALLORA?
> ...


Io mi ricordo lui e se tanto mi da tanto la moglie di uno così deve avere mezzo cervello nella formaldeide.


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> farla con uno libero?


Non ho voglia, tempo e modo di andarmelo cercare.

Perplesso, perché mi metti in guardia sul coinvolgimento sentimentale?


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No. La moglie è stata posseduta, è diverso...


nono, il tempo del verbo è corretto...magari da un altro però


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma visto che non devo sposarlo la cosa non mi tocca...


non sarai mica tu quella che si vuole togliere il sassolino dalla scarpa, in fondo in fondo, eh?


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non ho voglia, tempo e modo di andarmelo cercare.
> 
> Perplesso, perché mi metti in guardia sul coinvolgimento sentimentale?


Perchè stai cercando una spiegazione alla tua decisione di cedere a quest'uomo diversa dalla vendetta.

Concordo sul fatto che sto tizio è un pazzo e che forse ora che sai che il tradire non ti repelle così tanto,faresti bene a cercarti qualcuno meno ingovernabile con cui farlo


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non ho voglia, tempo e modo di andarmelo cercare.
> 
> Perplesso, perché mi metti in guardia sul coinvolgimento sentimentale?


Il fatto che tu dica che non hai tempo, modo e voglia è proprio segno che se avessi tempo, modo e voglia cercheresti...quindi ti è facile e comodo questo soggetto.

Sinceramente io eviterei di cadere in una roba simile, a mio parere ti fai solo male.


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sarai mica tu quella che si vuole togliere il sassolino dalla scarpa, in fondo in fondo, eh?


Ma forse si. La realtà è che non lo so nemmeno io.
Magari poi non avrò neanche il coraggio.


----------



## Giorgy (7 Aprile 2014)

Uh...interessanti punti di vista...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo lui e se tanto mi da tanto la moglie di uno così deve avere mezzo cervello nella formaldeide.


No quella donna è uno dei miei miti.
La adoro.
COntiana come nessuna.

E lui ha dovuto ammetterlo.


----------



## morfeo78 (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Forse per una volta voglio fare anche io la cosa sbagliata.


Sto leggendo pagine pagine ed ancora mi sfuggie bene il tuo obiettivo:
1) capire se sei in grado di tradire e vuoi usare questa situazione.
Se questa è la domanda. Certo.  Perché nelle tue parole non sento nessun legame con il compagno ma solo rancore.

2) o forse non sei riuscita a chiudere la relazione nonostante tutto e vuoi fare in modo che sia lui a farlo.
Allora questo è un modo spettacolare per farlo. Puoi eventualmente registrare la performance e consegnargliela quando ti chiede spiegazioni dopo che il marito glu ha detto tutto. 

3) se quello che desidereresti è solo il marito dell'amante, o chiunque altro lasceresti la strada vecchia per la nuova. Senza amanti, traditi o altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma forse si. La realtà è che non lo so nemmeno io.
> Magari poi non avrò neanche il coraggio.


eh, mi sa che puoi togliere il forse. E mi sa che il marpione ha visto le tue carte. De gustibus non sputazzandum est, chettedevodì, a me una roba così farebbe tristezza, ma per me, dico. Sai che bella conquista da portare a casa... pare che lo fai per scommessa...


----------



## Eratò (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sarai mica tu quella che si vuole togliere il sassolino dalla scarpa, in fondo in fondo, eh?


Noooo.Ma quale sassolino? Farsi il marito della amante non e un sassolino...
è l'Everest!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Noooo.Ma quale sassolino? Farsi il marito della amante non e un sassolino...
> è l'Everest!


eh, specie se è uno senza scrupoli che sta a pescare dove ha pasturato un altro. Vabbè, questa la capisce solo chi va a pesca. Ma davvero dici? Tu crederesti di riequilibrare il dolore subito, andando tronfia di tanto trofeo?
Il punto è riuscire a trombarsi l'uomo di quella che ha trombato l'uomo che diceva di amarci? E si riequilibra il Karma? A me manco le gomme si riequilibrano.


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma forse si. La realtà è che non lo so nemmeno io.
> Magari poi non avrò neanche il coraggio.


Ma che sentimenti hai verso tuo fidanzato?Perche
se non sei sicura di amarlo lo puoi anche lasciare,
prendere una pausa e allontanarti anche da quel altro
figlio di buona donna...ritrovarsi sole a volte permette
di rinascere


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Ritiro la simpatia: non per te, Giorgy/Apple, ma per lo squallidone ammogliato con l'indemoniata.
Brrr... Viscido, proprio. Non ci siamo.
Capisco che basterebbe un niente per... ma è proprio un niente, quello che ti troveresti in mano, se cedessi.
Un niente di te.
Non ne vale la pena.
Secondo me hai ancora troppo dolore dentro, e non vedi con chiarezza.
Perchè non ti fermi un attimo?


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, specie se è uno senza scrupoli che sta a pescare dove ha pasturato un altro. Vabbè, questa la capisce solo chi va a pesca. Ma davvero dici? Tu crederesti di riequilibrare il dolore subito, andando tronfia di tanto trofeo?
> Il punto è riuscire a trombarsi l'uomo di quella che ha trombato l'uomo che diceva di amarci? E si riequilibra il Karma? A me manco le gomme si riequilibrano.


Era per scherzare.Infatti quello che penso l'ho scritto nel post successivo...


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ritiro la simpatia: non per te, Giorgy/Apple, ma per lo squallidone ammogliato con l'indemoniata.
> Brrr... Viscido, proprio. Non ci siamo.
> Capisco che basterebbe un niente per... ma è proprio un niente, quello che ti troveresti in mano, se cedessi.
> Un niente di te.
> ...


Assolutamente. Non ne vale la pena


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

capisco la lusinga ... capisco, che un tradimento, 
può far spostare un po' i parametri, e con loro il nostro sentire ...
Capisco, che quel uomo vi era, e vi parlavate in un periodo di elaborazione,
te lo sei sentito forse vicino anche in forme differenti ... 

Ma abbi un po' di amor-proprio ... cioè, entrare in intimità con uno 
che tu stesso lo definisci "brutto" per come si comporta, non so, 
ti toglie qualche punta alla tua corona ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ritiro la simpatia: non per te, Giorgy/Apple, ma per lo squallidone ammogliato con l'indemoniata.
> Brrr... Viscido, proprio. Non ci siamo.
> Capisco che basterebbe un niente per... ma è proprio un niente, quello che ti troveresti in mano, se cedessi.
> Un niente di te.
> ...


Mai sottovalutare la capacità di molte persone di mettere il culo nelle pedate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Era per scherzare.Infatti quello che penso l'ho scritto nel post successivo...


infatti  ti ho chiesto se parlavi seriamente, ok, scusa ma non ti conosco ancora benissimo.


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti  ti ho chiesto se parlavi seriamente, ok, scusa ma non ti conosco ancora benissimo.


Non ti preoccupare:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Apple


OT: Se vuoi posso unire i due nick, anche perché clone no no no


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mai sottovalutare la capacità di molte persone di mettere il culo nelle pedate.


Un atto di autolesionismo esistenziale? 



Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Se vuoi posso unire i due nick, anche perché clone no no no


Sì sì sì
No no no


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì sì sì
> No no no



Vittoria ? Vittoria tu la chiami mia giovane Padawan Leda ? No, non vittoria, su tutto l'Ombra del Lato Oscuro D) è calata. Cominciata la Guerra dei Cloni è


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vittoria ? Vittoria tu la chiami mia *giovane *Padawan Leda ? No, non vittoria, su tutto l'Ombra del Lato Oscuro D) è calata. Cominciata la Guerra dei Cloni è


Giovane :rotfl::rotfl:

Dicevo 'sì' all'idea di unire i due nomi (magari la nostra utente non è convinta, ma per i casi analoghi, esclusi i vari troll, mi sembra una valida opzione) e 'no' ai cloni. No no no, assolutamente


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


ma perché mai dovresti saperlo solo tu?


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

lasciando il lato ombra dei tradimenti ... 

ma nel mio sentire, mi risulta una cosa impegnativa. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> *Giovane* :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dicevo 'sì' all'idea di unire i due nomi (magari la nostra utente non è convinta, ma per i casi analoghi, esclusi i vari troll, mi sembra una valida opzione) e 'no' ai cloni. No no no, assolutamente


Ne devi imparare di cose, anche se la forza potente scorre dentro di te  

E ora metto la spada la laser al chiodo e vado a dormire che oggi qui sopra di (s)forzate ne ho lette e scritte troppe.


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne devi imparare di cose, anche se la forza potente scorre dentro di te
> 
> E ora metto la spada la laser al chiodo e vado a dormire che *oggi qui sopra* *di (s)forzate ne ho lette e scritte troppe*.


Idem 

'notte, Tuba. 'notte, binick (temporaneo! ). 'notte a tutti


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Idem
> 
> 'notte, Tuba. 'notte, binick (temporaneo! ). 'notte a tutti



Ciao Leda


notte ... :smile:


a tutti ...


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. La moglie è posseduta. Almeno, questa è la sua motivazione per spiegare perché ha scopato col mio fidanzato.


Ma non era già passata di qui una che si dichiarava posseduta ? :singleeye: Forse ricordo male


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era già passata di qui una che si dichiarava posseduta ? :singleeye: Forse ricordo male



Ciao cara,

ma cosa significa essere possedute in questo contesto?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> ma cosa significa essere possedute in questo contesto?
> 
> ...


in questo contesto l'amante del suo fidanzato credo si dichiari posseduta quindi indifesa di fronte a forze oscure per giustificarsi  però davvero mi sembra di ricordare un nick che si definì tentata e posseduta  forse perpli si ricorda ha buona memoria  Buongiorno


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in questo contesto l'amante del suo fidanzato credo si dichiari posseduta quindi indifesa di fronte a forze oscure per giustificarsi  però davvero mi sembra di ricordare un nick che si definì tentata e posseduta  forse perpli si ricorda ha buona memoria  Buongiorno



Ciao cara,

mamma mia, questo accade, quando non si sa una cippa di se stessi.
Dei propri desideri, della forza della fantasia che fa cambiare anche il sentire 
su tutta l'epidermide ... ormoni, solo tempesta ormonale ... ve beh ... 
è chiaro a tutti ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, specie se è uno senza scrupoli che sta a pescare dove ha pasturato un altro. Vabbè, questa la capisce solo chi va a pesca. Ma davvero dici? Tu crederesti di riequilibrare il dolore subito, andando tronfia di tanto trofeo?
> Il punto è riuscire a trombarsi l'uomo di quella che ha trombato l'uomo che diceva di amarci? E si riequilibra il Karma? A me manco le gomme si riequilibrano.


Idem. Il minimo storico proprio


----------



## tullio (8 Aprile 2014)

La questione principale è quanto tieni al fidanzato. Solo questo. 
Se ci tieni lascia perdere, è una cosa morbosa colma di rischi e la persona con cui avverrebbe l'avventura, stando a quel che emerge dalle tue stesse parole, non vale la pena. 
Sempre se ci tieni: a) fai la cosa e nessuno lo viene a sapere. Lo saprai tu e facilmene, nei secoli a venire, l'intera questione tornerà a condizionarti, e inevitabilmente aver giocato così facilmente un fidanzato colpevole comporterà sentimenti, a un qualche livello, di disprezzo verso di lui (che già ci ha messo del suo) e disprezzare la persona che hai vicino non è un modo esemplare per vivere felicemente la coppia. b) Fai la cosa e tutti lo vengono a sapere in qualche modo: la vostra coppia esploderà, non importa se subito o alla lunga: esploderà.
Se invece non ci tieni e, mannaggia tutto, voglio fargli provare quel che si passa e riequilibrare un poco la bilancia della giustizia nel mondo...allora fiondati ma non cascarci dentro emotivamente: che sia solo...giustizia! :carneval:


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Ci tengo. Lo amo. 
Ma ho ritrovato il mio amor proprio e volevo fare qualcosa solo per me, come lui l'ha fatta solo per se.


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> La questione principale è quanto tieni al fidanzato. Solo questo.
> Se ci tieni lascia perdere, è una cosa morbosa colma di rischi e la persona con cui avverrebbe l'avventura, stando a quel che emerge dalle tue stesse parole, non vale la pena.
> Sempre se ci tieni: a) fai la cosa e nessuno lo viene a sapere. Lo saprai tu e facilmene, nei secoli a venire, l'intera questione tornerà a condizionarti, e inevitabilmente aver giocato così facilmente un fidanzato colpevole comporterà sentimenti, a un qualche livello, di disprezzo verso di lui (che già ci ha messo del suo) e disprezzare la persona che hai vicino non è un modo esemplare per vivere felicemente la coppia. b) Fai la cosa e tutti lo vengono a sapere in qualche modo: la vostra coppia esploderà, non importa se subito o alla lunga: esploderà.
> Se invece non ci tieni e, mannaggia tutto, voglio fargli provare quel che si passa e riequilibrare un poco la bilancia della giustizia nel mondo...allora fiondati ma non cascarci dentro emotivamente: che sia solo...giustizia! :carneval:



Non c'è giustizia dopo un tradimento...ci sono scelte che si possono
fare.puoi tradire 1000 volte il traditore ma il dolore rimane e anzi forse
se ne aggiunge altro perche non e detto che riesci a gestire il tradimento
che hai fatto tu.ci vuole mente fredda  a tradire e non ce l'abbiamo tutti.
Oppure lasci o nel dubbio ti allontani per un po'per riprenderti.In qualsiasi
scelta pero il dolore rimane per un bel po'....


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


Ciao Giorgy!

Io ho sempre considerato piuttosto miserabili le persone che cercano una completezza che non riescono ad avere, sottraendo qualcosa agli altri.
Non sto dicendo che tu sia paragonabile al panzone bulimico che, pur di ingozzarsi di pastarelle che presto diverranno vomito acido, ruba il cibo agli orfanelli africani dal ventre gonfio e dagli occhi cisposi e perennemente baciati dalle mosche, ma neppure il contrario.
Perchè se tradisci qualcuno, fai del male a qualcuno e, se fai del male a qualcuno, sei tanto più riprovevole quanto le tue motivazioni sono insipide, sciocche e futili.
Gli egoisti sono gente fantastica, sai?
Perchè per loro non serve niente e non hanno bisogno di nulla che non abbiano già dentro, loro hanno la ubermensch a tutto tondo, non dicono di amare, non credono di amare e non amano nessuno che non sia nel loro stesso corpo, gli altri, bontà loro, possono anche venerarli, adorarli e farsi una statua con le loro sembianze da tenere in salotto, ma non gli interessano, né in sé, né per come si manifestano.
Tu sei solo una mezza egoista che, come tutte le mezze cose, non è buona per nessuno.
Fai carne di porco di chi ti circonda e piangi poi sulla lombata.
Non dirò che tu non ne abbia il diritto.
Ma non dire che ami qualcuno.

Chi è come te dovrebbe fare il commercialista o l'avvocato.

Ciao!


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Giorgy!
> 
> Io ho sempre considerato piuttosto miserabili le persone che cercano una completezza che non riescono ad avere, sottraendo qualcosa agli altri.
> Non sto dicendo che tu sia paragonabile al panzone bulimico che, pur di ingozzarsi di pastarelle che presto diverranno vomito acido, ruba il cibo agli orfanelli africani dal ventre gonfio e dagli occhi cisposi e perennemente baciati dalle mosche, ma neppure il contrario.
> ...



Ma sti poveri cornuti che dovrebbero fare???? Ma dai, ma quale egoismo, conviveva, si indebitata con un mutuo per 25 anni per comprare una casa con lo "stronzo", progetti, sogni, figli, lui la tradisce (non un'avventura, una storia che andava avanti da mesi), ed e lei l'egoista se tradisce a sua volta........sta cosa non si può sentire. FAI BENE!!!! PENSA AL TUO CAZZO DI "IO". 
L'unica cosa che ritengo veramente stupida e farlo con il marito del'amante, ma la regola non diceva "il più lontano possibile"?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> *Ma sti poveri cornuti che dovrebbero fare????* Ma dai, ma quale egoismo, conviveva, si indebitata con un mutuo per 25 anni per comprare una casa con lo "stronzo", progetti, sogni, figli, lui la tradisce (non un'avventura, una storia che andava avanti da mesi), ed e lei l'egoista se tradisce a sua volta........sta cosa non si può sentire. FAI BENE!!!! PENSA AL TUO CAZZO DI "IO".
> L'unica cosa che ritengo veramente stupida e farlo con il marito del'amante, ma la regola non diceva "il più lontano possibile"?


Essere cornuto non ti dà mica una mazzatta omaggio di biglietti per la stronzaggine.

Se sei una persona ragionevole il tu bell'IO se ne sta tranquillo ad interagire con l'es ed il super io giocando a morra cinese su chi deve comandare la prossima michiata da fare, se non è così, allora stai vivendo uno squilibrio, e degli squilibrati non c'è da fidarsi, neanche se seio tu ad esserlo, anzi, a maggior ragione.

Un tempo, sai, non era immaginabile, neppure concepibile, che un uomo potesse essere felice se tutti coloro che lo circondavano non erano altrettanto felici, perchè il benessere non può essere individuale, non può essere dissociato e non può lavorare per sottrazione.

Io dissento da chi giustifica le sterili e  sciocche rivalse contro la natura, il destino e nostro prossimo a suon di piselli gonfi e culi rotti.


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Homer.
Io sono sempre stata quella corretta, sincera e limpida. E mi sono ritrovata con due corna tante a soli 10 giorni dal rogito.
Allora spiegatemi a cosa è servito essere corretta, sincera e limpida.
L'amore non è in discussione, e chiunque discute il mi si arroga il diritto di conoscermi meglio di me stessa. 
Scusate, ma questa è arroganza. 
So che lui mi ama. Nonostante il male che mi ha fatto. E so che se io dovessi cedere, non sarebbe perché non lo amo.
Ma perché la carne è debole. Anche la mia. E perché vorrei avere anche io la leggerezza di fare una simile cosa, per una volta.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma sti poveri cornuti che dovrebbero fare???? Ma dai, ma quale egoismo, conviveva, si indebitata con un mutuo per 25 anni per comprare una casa con lo "stronzo", progetti, sogni, figli, lui la tradisce (non un'avventura, una storia che andava avanti da mesi), ed e lei l'egoista se tradisce a sua volta........sta cosa non si può sentire. FAI BENE!!!! PENSA AL TUO CAZZO DI "IO".
> L'unica cosa che ritengo veramente stupida e farlo con il marito del'amante, ma la regola non diceva "il più lontano possibile"?


Se si pensa che questo faccia parte del proprio io concordo con te.
La mia sensazione è che invece si sforzi di fare qualcosa che non faremmo mai pur di fare del male a chi ce lo ha fatto. Io credo che andare contro se stessi faccia male solo a noi.
Se vado a letto con uno ci vado perchè voglio farlp e perchè mi piace. Farlo per dimostrare ad altri che anch'io ne sono capace quando nell realtà non me ne puô fregare di meno mi sembra una stronzata che lede per primo la mia dignità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo. Lo amo.
> Ma ho ritrovato il mio amor proprio e volevo fare qualcosa solo per me, come lui l'ha fatta solo per se.


Ottimo.
Comincia a fare qualcosa solo per te, non per il marito dell'ex amante di tuo marito


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essere cornuto non ti dà mica una mazzatta omaggio di biglietti per la stronzaggine.
> 
> Se sei una persona ragionevole il tu bell'IO se ne sta tranquillo ad interagire con l'es ed il super io giocando a morra cinese su chi deve comandare la prossima michiata da fare, se non è così, allora stai vivendo uno squilibrio, e degli squilibrati non c'è da fidarsi, neanche se seio tu ad esserlo, anzi, a maggior ragione.
> 
> ...



Certo, certo, tante belle parole con il culo degli altri. :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie Homer.
> Io sono sempre stata quella corretta, sincera e limpida. E mi sono ritrovata con due corna tante a soli 10 giorni dal rogito.
> Allora spiegatemi a cosa è servito essere corretta, sincera e limpida.
> L'amore non è in discussione, e chiunque discute il mi si arroga il diritto di conoscermi meglio di me stessa.
> ...


Scusa, ma prima la carne non era debole?


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma prima la carne non era debole?


No. Ho sempre saputo resistere. In nome di un amore rispettoso che vivevo solo io, a quanto pare. Mai tradito in vita mia.
E forse non lo farò neppure stavolta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo, certo, tante belle parole con il culo degli altri. :unhappy::unhappy:


Se ti stai proponendo tu come suo strumento carnale di autosostentazione del suo io al posto del marito di quella là, stai facendo un buon lavoro.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. Ho sempre saputo resistere. In nome di un amore rispettoso che vivevo solo io, a quanto pare. Mai tradito in vita mia.
> E forse non lo farò neppure stavolta.


Allora il punto è che tradiresti per reazione. Esattamente. Ammesso che tu tradisca. E tradire per reazione, tra le altre cose, non ti farebbe sentire più libera ,o soddisfatta o che, finirebbe per farti sentire sporca. Faresti bene a non farlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No. Ho sempre saputo resistere. In nome di un amore rispettoso che vivevo solo io, a quanto pare. Mai tradito in vita mia.
> E forse non lo farò neppure stavolta.


Hai sempre saputo resistere per convenzione o con convinzione ? Te lo sei mai chiesta ?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


Benissimo. Ora visto che anche tu così candida così ben posata su quel piedistallo d'innocenza dove col dito segnavi il tuo ragazzo puoi scendere a terra e cominciare a pensare che non sei migliore di lui. Fatto questo lascia quel coglione "cornuto" che ha famiglia per rifarti una vita tranquilla e con meno preconcetti sulle persone e sulla vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo. Ora visto che anche tu così candida così ben posata su quel piedistallo d'innocenza dove col dito segnavi il tuo ragazzo puoi scendere a terra e cominciare a pensare che non sei migliore di lui. Fatto questo lascia quel coglione "cornuto" che ha famiglia per rifarti una vita tranquilla e con meno preconcetti sulle persone e sulla vita.


Quoto


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se si pensa che questo faccia parte del proprio io concordo con te.
> La mia sensazione è che invece si sforzi di fare qualcosa che non faremmo mai pur di fare del male a chi ce lo ha fatto. Io credo che andare contro se stessi faccia male solo a noi.
> Se vado a letto con uno ci vado perchè voglio farlp e perchè mi piace. Farlo per dimostrare ad altri che anch'io ne sono capace quando nell realtà non me ne puô fregare di meno mi sembra una stronzata che lede per primo la mia dignità


Quoto tutto. La mia storia ricade proprio nel tuo esempio, prima di tradire a mia volta mi sono violentato l'anima, poi mi sonto rotto il cazzo, ma quante seghe mentali mi stavo facendo, mi sono tranquillizato e l'ho fatto. Non mi sono pentito, per niente. Non ho dimostrato proprio un bel niente a nessuno (anche perchè mia moglie non ha saputo nulla), ne tanto meno a me stesso, ma ti garantisco che in quei momenti mi hanno fatto sentire bene, stavo esplodendo.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se ti stai proponendo tu come suo strumento carnale di autosostentazione del suo io al posto del marito di quella là, stai facendo un buon lavoro.



Tranquillo capretta sono felicemente sposato


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Tranquillo capretta sono felicemente sposato


Certo, certo: si vede.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo, certo: si vede.



Dai è stato solo un incidente di percorso, succede a tutti. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Dai è stato solo un incidente di percorso, succede a tutti. :rotfl::rotfl:


Giacchè hai usato il modulo per la constatazione amichevole sei Rabarbaro-Approved!


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Giacchè hai usato il modulo per la constatazione amichevole sei Rabarbaro-Approved!



:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo. Ora visto che anche tu così candida così ben posata su quel piedistallo d'innocenza dove col dito segnavi il tuo ragazzo puoi scendere a terra e cominciare a pensare che non sei migliore di lui. Fatto questo lascia quel coglione "cornuto" che ha famiglia per rifarti una vita tranquilla e con meno preconcetti sulle persone e sulla vita.


Ma guarda che io su quel piedistallo non mi ci sono mai messa. Semplicemente credevo che una storia d'amore fosse fatta solo di due persone che so nutrivano l'uno dell'altra. Credi che se lui non mi avesse tradita io starei qui a interrogarmi? Fino a prova contraria chi ha sbagliato qui non sono io. Fino apro a contraria io sono ancora migliore di tutte le persone coinvolte in questa storia, perché sono qui a farmi mille domande mentre gli altri dei miei sentimenti se ne sono fregati.


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma sti poveri cornuti che dovrebbero fare???? Ma dai, ma quale egoismo, conviveva, si indebitata con un mutuo per 25 anni per comprare una casa con lo "stronzo", progetti, sogni, figli, lui la tradisce (non un'avventura, una storia che andava avanti da mesi), ed e lei l'egoista se tradisce a sua volta........sta cosa non si può sentire. FAI BENE!!!! PENSA AL TUO CAZZO DI "IO".
> L'unica cosa che ritengo veramente stupida e farlo con il marito del'amante, ma la regola non diceva "il più lontano possibile"?


Ma dimmi di un tradimento in cui di mezzo non sono andati
i progetti in comune....non c'è un caso del genere e non è una scusa
per tradire a sua volta.Quando non riesci a mandare giu
il tradimento lascia e prenditi del tempo per te.Questo e egoismo sano.
Io credo che giorgy abbia ancora molto rancore nei confronti
del fidanzato, rancore che supera l'amore per se stessa e per il
fidanzato sennò non sceglieva proprio quel pezzo di m.... come
amante.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :rock::rock::rock:


Ma allora la signorina Giorgy deve faticare per restare una donna onesta o riequilibrare pelvicamente il karma dell'universo?

That is the question...

(Cioè, è il suo thread, mica ce lo dobbiamo dimenticare...)


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie Homer.
> Io sono sempre stata quella corretta, sincera e limpida. E mi sono ritrovata con due corna tante a soli 10 giorni dal rogito.
> Allora spiegatemi a cosa è servito essere corretta, sincera e limpida.
> L'amore non è in discussione, e chiunque discute il mi si arroga il diritto di conoscermi meglio di me stessa.
> ...


gli è che qui siamo vecchi del mestiere e una volta che il guscio è rotto,non si torna più indietro.   

Insomma quello che ti si contesta è il fatto che sarebbe "per una volta"

Poi ovvio che nessuno può conoscerti meglio di te stessa,solo che stai esplorando un lato dell'amore che prima ti rifiutavi anche solo di considerare esistente


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma dimmi di un tradimento in cui di mezzo non sono andati
> i progetti in comune....non c'è un caso del genere e non è una scusa
> per tradire a sua volta.Quando non riesci a mandare giu
> il tradimento lascia e prenditi del tempo per te.Questo e egoismo sano.
> ...


Ma per me è molto più lineare, semplice e basilare...
I fatto lo dimostrano.

I fatti dimostrano che io ho subito le avances di una persona
che è venuta da me a conoscermi, perchè il mio fidanzato ha ciulato sua moglie.

E desso ci faccio un pensierin
perchè sto tipo, al di là del fatto che sua moglie se la fa con il mio fidanzato,
tralasciando tutto questo...

uhm...sto ometto mi piace...

Miei cari signori
non sempre un tradimento fa cadere un mondo in testa

ma sovente
apre a nuovi scenari inattesi...


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per me è molto più lineare, semplice e basilare...
> I fatto lo dimostrano.
> 
> I fatti dimostrano che io ho subito le avances di una persona
> ...


Scenari inattesi che possono sempre peggiorare....boh!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora il punto è che tradiresti per reazione. Esattamente. Ammesso che tu tradisca. E tradire per reazione, tra le altre cose, non ti farebbe sentire più libera ,o soddisfatta o che, finirebbe per farti sentire sporca. Faresti bene a non farlo.


Mah...
Come fai a dire ste cose non si sa...

La reazione è stata innescata dal fidanzato di lei eh....

Ti spaventa che so sapere che magari anche tua moglie potrebbe reagire come Giorgina qui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scenari inattesi che possono sempre peggiorare....boh!


Ma anche no...
L'elettrochoc non è una scossa?

Non è volta a fulminarti...no?

Tutto può succedere...
Anche che i nostri due nuovi eroi si innamorino eh?


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche no...
> L'elettrochoc non è una scossa?
> 
> Non è volta a fulminarti...no?
> ...


Oppure che finiscono a pecorina in 4.....!:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Come fai a dire ste cose non si sa...
> 
> La reazione è stata innescata dal fidanzato di lei eh....
> ...


Ma sempre reazione è. E' chiaro che è stata innestata da qualcosa, che ragionamenti. Poi: io non faccio discorsi generali, in questo caso sto parlando di lei e solo a lei. Non è che per tutti valga lo stesso principio. C'è chi tradendo la riterrebbe pari e patta e magari dormirebbe meglio. Non credo sia il caso di Georgie.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sempre reazione è. E' chiaro che è stata innestata da qualcosa, che ragionamenti. Poi: io non faccio discorsi generali, in questo caso sto parlando di lei e solo a lei. Non è che per tutti valga lo stesso principio. *C'è chi tradendo la riterrebbe pari e patta e magari dormirebbe meglio*. Non credo sia il caso di Georgie.


e che rapporto/matrimonio sarebbe? si gioca a farsi male?
pari e patta...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e che rapporto/matrimonio sarebbe? si gioca a farsi male?
> pari e patta...


Chiedilo ad Homer o a quell'altro ebete di Kid, casomai dovesse palesarsi di nuovo (sperando di no).


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiedilo ad Homer o a quell'altro ebete di Kid, casomai dovesse palesarsi di nuovo (sperando di no).


sono sincera.
quello per me e' il caso di qualcuno che non vedeva l ora gia da tempo di infilarsi nelle mutande di qualcun altro. cogliere la palla al balzo.
il tradimento per ripicca e' una delle cose peggiori in assoluto.
poi ci sono casi e casi. non faccio un discorso generale. ma per me a mp' di ricatto morale della seRIE: SI ok pareggiamo cosi. ti tradisco anche io e poi siamo pari.....
cosi e' terribile


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io su quel piedistallo non mi ci sono mai messa. Semplicemente credevo che una storia d'amore fosse fatta solo di due persone che so nutrivano l'uno dell'altra. Credi che se lui non mi avesse tradita io starei qui a interrogarmi? Fino a prova contraria chi ha sbagliato qui non sono io. Fino apro a contraria io sono ancora migliore di tutte le persone coinvolte in questa storia, perché sono qui a farmi mille domande mentre gli altri dei miei sentimenti se ne sono fregati.




Non devi sentirti migliore, devi sentirti una persona che al momento non ha commesso errori irreparabili, e devi augurartelo, lo stesso faccio io, te lo auguro. E pur non commettendo errori nel futuro evita di pensarti come quella persona che non ha sbagliato perchè probabilmente le tue parti di colpa le hai anche. Il bacio è una conseguenza di una catena di errori che nascono dalla "vostra" coppia, di certo non vengono da storie di altri. 

Errori che altri commettono e che sono gravi devono servire a interrogarsi, anche a sbagliare volendo ma devono servire ad uscirne migliori e temprati, non più illusi in questo specifico caso. E' la vita, la nostra vita,  noi la stiamo vivendo con colpe e ragioni.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiedilo ad Homer o a quell'altro ebete di Kid, casomai dovesse palesarsi di nuovo (sperando di no).



Mi sembra che l'elenco sia più lungo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sempre reazione è. E' chiaro che è stata innestata da qualcosa, che ragionamenti. Poi: io non faccio discorsi generali, in questo caso sto parlando di lei e solo a lei. Non è che per tutti valga lo stesso principio. C'è chi tradendo la riterrebbe pari e patta e magari dormirebbe meglio. Non credo sia il caso di Georgie.


Mi passa davanti tua moglie
io sento un brividin là nei paesi bassi

sempre reazione è...no?

Io invece penso che sia proprio il caso di Georgie...
magari la moglie di kid...dà una spintarella...
Pitosto de finire come certe tradite....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io su quel piedistallo non mi ci sono mai messa. Semplicemente credevo che una storia d'amore fosse fatta solo di due persone che so nutrivano l'uno dell'altra. Credi che se lui non mi avesse tradita io starei qui a interrogarmi? Fino a prova contraria chi ha sbagliato qui non sono io. Fino apro a contraria io sono ancora migliore di tutte le persone coinvolte in questa storia, perché sono qui a farmi mille domande mentre gli altri dei miei sentimenti se ne sono fregati.


No, tu non sei migliore di nessuno perchè fino a prova contraria siete tutti esseri umani, degni allo stesso modo di rispetto. E il fatto che qualcuno abbia mancato di rispetto a te non ti autorizza in alcun modo a render pane per focaccia, soprattutto se la cosa non fa parte del tuo carattere perchè l'unica cosa che ne ricaveresti è sofferenza.
Tu forse sei addirittura peggiore di tutti i coinvolti...e sei peggiore perchè il tuo compagno e quell'altra ci sono caduti e via, suo marito si vuole togliere una soddisfazione e ci sta girando intorno senza mettersi troppi pensieri, invece tu la stai ponderando bene, non sei istintiva, non è capitato, non è successo per caso...la tua è una cosa studiata e calcolata...
Hai sempre creduto nella favoletta dei due cuori e una capanna, bene...ti sei svegliata malamente, ma ti sei svegliata.
Hai capito che nella vita la "sbandata" può capitare...tu probabilmente quel tizio non lo avresti mai nemmeno guardato...ma è successo quello che è successo.
Se vuoi pensare a te stessa fallo, ma senza una roba del genere che, credimi, porta solo rogne e niente di più!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi sembra che l'elenco sia più lungo.


Boh, mi ricordavo voi due.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi passa davanti tua moglie
> io sento un brividin là nei paesi bassi
> 
> sempre reazione è...no?
> ...


Ma a te piace pensarlo. E' diverso. Cioè, non è che lo pensi, vorresti fosse così.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te piace pensarlo. E' diverso. Cioè, non è che lo pensi, vorresti fosse così.


Non lo so...
mandami una foto di tua moglie
e poi ti dico se c'è reazion o meno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> mandami una foto di tua moglie
> e poi ti dico se c'è reazion o meno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eccola, per te questo ed altro:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccola, per te questo ed altro:


Ostia a te è capitata proprio bruta eh?
Pensa a quelli a cui è capitata.....grossa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


 Magari non sei più innamorata del tuo fidanzato..


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari non sei più innamorata del tuo fidanzato..


Beh personalmente
la vedo dura
essere ancora innamorati
di chi ci ha tradito eh?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sempre reazione è. E' chiaro che è stata innestata da qualcosa, che ragionamenti. Poi: io non faccio discorsi generali, in questo caso sto parlando di lei e solo a lei. Non è che per tutti valga lo stesso principio. C'è chi tradendo la riterrebbe pari e patta e magari dormirebbe meglio. Non credo sia il caso di Georgie.



Come fai a parlare di giorgy? 

Puoi parlare in generale invece, anche perchè giorgy mica è detto che conosca se stessa. 

Sei strano gibì molto strano, guarda che le persone sono peggiori di quello che a te sembra, o di quello che io percepisco a te sembri.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, mi ricordavo voi due.


Era per farti capire che quelle che voi bollate come persone "più uniche che rare" (quello che tradiscono a loro volta), sono molte di più di quanto sembra, ed è una reazione dura a attuare ma che rientra in una logica (magari anche solo nostra) di partner tradito.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccola, per te questo ed altro:



Minchia, ora ho capito perchè sei finito qui dentro. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Era per farti capire che quelle che voi bollate come persone "più uniche che rare" (quello che tradiscono a loro volta), sono molte di più di quanto sembra, ed è una reazione dura a attuare ma che rientra in una logica (magari anche solo nostra) di partner tradito.


Non mi pare d'averlo scritto da nessuna parte, correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi pare d'averlo scritto da nessuna parte, correggimi se sbaglio.



Mi sembrava di averlo letto "tra le righe" nella tua rsiposta a Miss.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Ma poi può sempre anche Giorgina andare da quella moglie...e dirle...
ah ma lo sai che mi sono fatta tuo marito?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di averlo letto "tra le righe" nella tua rsiposta a Miss.


Boh, no. Ho detto che c'è chi sta bene avendo fatto pari. C'è chi però no. Tutto qui.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi può sempre anche Giorgina andare da quella moglie...e dirle...
> ah ma lo sai che mi sono fatta tuo marito?


Ma che soddisfazione potrà mai portare?
Io più ci penso e più mi deprimo...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che soddisfazione potrà mai portare?
> Io più ci penso e più mi deprimo...


Uccellin uccellin che vien dal mare
quante mone vuoi ciulare?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uccellin uccellin che vien dal mare
> quante mone vuoi ciulare?


tutte quelle insoddisfatte...che rifuggono dal Conte..............


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che soddisfazione potrà mai portare?
> Io più ci penso e più mi deprimo...



Sai qual'è il discorso? Che se io dico a mio figlio non frequentare cattive compagnie un motivo ci sarà, no?

Perchè se mio figlio frequenta cattive compagnie vuoi o non vuoi adotterà dei comportamenti simili o addirittura peggiori. Quindi non alziamo il nasino quando leggiamo il conte che scrive: e se va dalla moglie a spifferare tutto? 

Non sono giustificazioni, intendiamoci, ma le dinamiche in contesti errati spesso e volentieri sortiscono reazioni di ugual misura, o peggiori.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il discorso? Che se io dico a mio figlio non frequentare cattive compagnie un motivo ci sarà, no?
> 
> Perchè se mio figlio frequenta cattive compagnie vuoi o non vuoi adotterà dei comportamenti simili o addirittura peggiori. Quindi non alziamo il nasino quando leggiamo il conte che scrive: e se va dalla moglie a spifferare tutto?
> 
> Non sono giustificazioni, intendiamoci, ma le dinamiche in contesti errati spesso e volentieri sortiscono reazioni di ugual misura, o peggiori.


Tuo figlio può pure frequentare cattive compagnie e non adottare quegli stessi comportamenti, perchè nessuno lo obbliga ad adottarli. Lo dico con cognizione di causa...
Sono cose che sicuramente possono capitare, ma non sono automatiche...
Se una persona non è portata non lo fa.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tuo figlio può pure frequentare cattive compagnie e non adottare quegli stessi comportamenti, perchè nessuno lo obbliga ad adottarli. Lo dico con cognizione di causa...
> Sono cose che sicuramente possono capitare, ma non sono automatiche...
> Se una persona non è portata non lo fa.



Ah, quindi a priori tutti indistintamente ci conosciamo e conosciamo andando e frequentando chiunque in base a quello che siamo sicuri di essere. Ecco perchè le mazzate che dopo prendiamo in testa arrivano inaspettate. 


Però nel caso dei miei figli hai ragione. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo. Lo amo.
> Ma ho ritrovato il mio amor proprio e volevo fare qualcosa solo per me, come lui l'ha fatta solo per se.


Comprati un paio di scarpe, rosse, tacco 12


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo. Ora visto che anche tu così candida così ben posata su quel piedistallo d'innocenza dove col dito segnavi il tuo ragazzo puoi scendere a terra e cominciare a pensare che non sei migliore di lui. Fatto questo lascia quel coglione "cornuto" che ha famiglia per rifarti una vita tranquilla e con meno preconcetti sulle persone e sulla vita.


da scolpire


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo. Lo amo.
> Ma ho ritrovato il mio amor proprio e volevo fare qualcosa solo per me, come lui l'ha fatta solo per se.


E meno male che non volevi vendicarti...se non è risentimento questo...


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comprati un paio di scarpe, rosse, tacco 12


Quotooooo...:up:


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah, quindi a priori tutti indistintamente ci conosciamo e conosciamo andando e frequentando chiunque in base a quello che siamo sicuri di essere. Ecco perchè le mazzate che dopo prendiamo in testa arrivano inaspettate.
> 
> 
> Però nel caso dei miei figli hai ragione. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè forzare un concetto?


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comprati un paio di scarpe, rosse, tacco 12


Anche questa è sofferenza...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè forzare un concetto?



Io forzare un concetto?

Da che mondo e mondo si è sempre saputo che frequentare cattive compagnie può soltanto portare dei guai, io stavo soltanto citando o parafrasando qualcosa di saputo e risaputo.


----------



## Aristippo (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Avevo già scritto in passato ma non trovo più i dati d'accesso e mi sono registrata nuovamente.
> 
> Scrivo per avere non tanto un consiglio, quanto in punto di vista alternativo per vedere quello che mi sta succedendo in modo magari diverso.
> ...


Se la cosa ti va falla...sensa stare tanto a pensare alle motivazioni.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2014)

Aristippo ha detto:


> Se la cosa ti va falla...sensa stare tanto a pensare alle motivazioni.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io forzare un concetto?
> 
> Da che mondo e mondo si è sempre saputo che frequentare cattive compagnie può soltanto portare dei guai, io stavo soltanto citando o parafrasando qualcosa di saputo e risaputo.


Sì, ma qui torniamo ai basilari principii di educazione!
Frequentare una cattiva compagnia *può* portare guai, ma non è scontato!
Io a 15 anni stavo fuori tutto il giorno, in una compagnia piena di ragazzini che si drogavano e facevano piccoli furti...gente che scappava di casa (sono finita a Chi l'ha visto), gente che ti saltava alle spalle, frequentava quella compagnia anche un ragazzino che ha ammazzato a sangue freddo un altro, sempre della stessa compagnia.
Non ho mai rubato, non mi sono mai drogata (vabbè...qualche tiro di canna alla vigilia dell'esame di maturità!  ), non ho mai ammazzato nessuno...e vedendo l'aria che tirava, non volendo far parte di quel branco, me ne sono tirata fuori...
Io sono sicura di quello che sono, ma sicura nel modo più pulito...ovvero so che posso decidere per me e so fare una distinzione tra ciò che è bene e ciò che è male.

Allo stesso modo io non trovo che soddisfazione ci possa essere nel rendere pan per focaccia in una situazione simile...e non vuol dire sbattere o meno la testa...mi pare solo un voler nascondere la sofferenza con altra sofferenza.


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma qui torniamo ai basilari principii di educazione!
> Frequentare una cattiva compagnia *può* portare guai, ma non è scontato!
> Io a 15 anni stavo fuori tutto il giorno, in una compagnia piena di ragazzini che si drogavano e facevano piccoli furti...gente che scappava di casa (sono finita a Chi l'ha visto), gente che ti saltava alle spalle, frequentava quella compagnia anche un ragazzino che ha ammazzato a sangue freddo un altro, sempre della stessa compagnia.
> Non ho mai rubato, non mi sono mai drogata (vabbè...qualche tiro di canna alla vigilia dell'esame di maturità!  ), non ho mai ammazzato nessuno...e vedendo l'aria che tirava, non volendo far parte di quel branco, me ne sono tirata fuori...
> ...


quello che io non ho capito, sul rendere pan per focaccia, in questo caso, è se poi lei lo va a dire agli altri due
perchè se lei e il marito dell'altra se lo tengono per  sé è solo voglia di chiavare con un altro, se invece spifferi tutto è vendetta


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma qui torniamo ai basilari principii di educazione!
> Frequentare una cattiva compagnia *può* portare guai, ma non è scontato!
> Io a 15 anni stavo fuori tutto il giorno, in una compagnia piena di ragazzini che si drogavano e facevano piccoli furti...gente che scappava di casa (sono finita a Chi l'ha visto), gente che ti saltava alle spalle, frequentava quella compagnia anche un ragazzino che ha ammazzato a sangue freddo un altro, sempre della stessa compagnia.
> Non ho mai rubato, non mi sono mai drogata (vabbè...qualche tiro di canna alla vigilia dell'esame di maturità!  ), non ho mai ammazzato nessuno...e vedendo l'aria che tirava, non volendo far parte di quel branco, me ne sono tirata fuori...
> ...



Vedi? Sei tu che forzi un concetto, anche se io rispondendoti prima avevo sfiorato lo "sfioramento":mrgreen: ( uh beddamatri santissima) 

Ma io sono d'accordo con te, non sto asserendo che frequentare o trovarsi senza volerlo in situazioni sgradevoli possa portarti necessariamente a sbagliare, ma le probabilità aumentano, questo è palese eh.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quello che io non ho capito, sul rendere pan per focaccia, in questo caso, è se poi lei lo va a dire agli altri due
> perchè se lei e il marito dell'altra se lo tengono per  sé è solo voglia di chiavare con un altro, se invece spifferi tutto è vendetta


Io lo intendo in maniera del tutto personale, ovvero lei renderebbe pan per focaccia in ogni caso...sia che lo vada a dire, sia che se lo tenga...è la consapevolezza di averlo fatto il problema...


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi? Sei tu che forzi un concetto, anche se io rispondendoti prima avevo sfiorato lo "sfioramento":mrgreen: ( uh beddamatri santissima)
> 
> Ma io sono d'accordo con te, non sto asserendo che frequentare o trovarsi senza volerlo in situazioni sgradevoli possa portarti necessariamente a sbagliare, ma le probabilità aumentano, questo è palese eh.


Concorderai con me sul fatto che coi se e con i ma non andiamo da nessuna parte...


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo intendo in maniera del tutto personale, ovvero lei renderebbe pan per focaccia in ogni caso...sia che lo vada a dire, sia che se lo tenga...è la consapevolezza di averlo fatto il problema...


non mi sembra che sia molto turbata dalla consapevolezza che ha voglia di chiavarsi un altro, mi sembra stupita, ma non turbata


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana. 
La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso. 
E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


ma perchè non lo lasci visto che lo disprezzi?


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non mi sembra che sia molto turbata dalla consapevolezza che ha voglia di chiavarsi un altro, mi sembra stupita, ma non turbata


Giusto


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> *La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere.* Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? *Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale*.


quindi tu non sei migliore di lui, ma potresti arrivare persino ad essere peggiore. Perchè saresti addirittura ipocrita nel tradimento, tradendo innanzi tutto te stessa. Vuoi fargliela pagare? Allora lascialo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


Ah ma tu devi fare quello che ti senti di fare...cerchi supporto per fare una roba del genere? Sono cose che devi decidere tu, mica ti si può fermare o dare la spintarella. Sono fatti tuoi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Giusto


Ma allora scusa: che vieni a chiederci?
Prova e valuta tu stessa.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non mi sembra che sia molto turbata dalla consapevolezza che ha voglia di chiavarsi un altro, mi sembra stupita, ma non turbata


Ho sbagliato a scrivere "il problema", intendevo dire "il succo del discorso".
Nel senso che quello che fa lo fa per "vendetta", mi pare fin troppo evidente...poi se lo viva come meglio crede.
Io personalmente starei di merda anche solo a pensarla una cosa del genere...
Vuoi fargliela pagare? O lo lasci o trovatene un altro se proprio proprio vuoi fare la stessa identica cosa...


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

cmq io, fossi in te, mollerei il fidanzato, non si può stare con una persona della quale pensi le peggio cose, poi mi andrei a cercare qualcuno single, quelli sposati sono sempre una gran rottura di scatole e visto che mi sembra che stai un po' giù, non mi pare il caso di impelagarsi in un'altra storia clandestina, per certe cose ci vuole il carattere giusto


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.



Buongiorno Giorgy...per quanto riguarda il rosso,scopri l'acqua calda....guarda che tutti tradiamo per puro piacere,io per primo.
Poi c'e'qualche fesso/a,pure qua'dentro che tira fuorli la storia del convolgimento,delle mancanze..etc etc..ma somo balle grosse..fidati...........


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a scrivere "il problema", intendevo dire "il succo del discorso".
> Nel senso che quello che fa lo fa per "vendetta", mi pare fin troppo evidente...poi se lo viva come meglio crede.
> Io personalmente starei di merda anche solo a pensarla una cosa del genere...
> Vuoi fargliela pagare? O lo lasci o trovatene un altro se proprio proprio vuoi fare la stessa identica cosa...


no, sentirsi male no, ad un certo punto se lei se ne frega del fidanzato e quell'altro se ne frega della moglie, non fanno neanche niente di che, però poi che non si metta a dire "lui ha tradito per egoismo" anche perchè non si tradisce per egoismo per 6 mesi sempre con la stessa persona...


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no, sentirsi male no, ad un certo punto se lei se ne frega del fidanzato e quell'altro se ne frega della moglie, non fanno neanche niente di che, però poi che non si metta a dire "lui ha tradito per egoismo" anche perchè non si tradisce per egoismo per 6 mesi sempre con la stessa persona...


Sì, ma ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di due coppie nella quale ognuno se ne sbatte dell'altro?
Ma si schiodassero e via! Che senso ha continuare così?


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di due coppie nella quale ognuno se ne sbatte dell'altro?
> Ma si schiodassero e via! Che senso ha continuare così?


potrebbero fare lo scambio di coppia


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Concorderai con me sul fatto che coi se e con i ma non andiamo da nessuna parte...



In effetti.... E poi vista l'ora non ragiono più bene, fame..! :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comprati un paio di scarpe, rosse, tacco 12


Quoto a prescindere


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto a prescindere


male non fanno:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> male non fanno:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comprati un paio di scarpe, rosse, tacco 12


Sì... hanno il loro perché... :mrgreen:


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc. 
Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?

Io del mio fidanzato non dico le peggio cose. Che lui mi abbia tradita e presa in giro è un dato di fatto, mica una mia opinione. 
E questo dato di fatto ha irrimediabilmente cambiato la mia percezione della vita. 
Ci sto insieme perché lo amo. È scusate se questo vi sembra così assurdo.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
> Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc.
> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> ...



Io scrivo da persona tradita. Se può farti capire l'importanza che adesso do al tradimento e farti capire quanto questo poco vale e quanto questo può assumere a volte un'importanza estremamente esagerata, cosa che non è nel tuo caso, ti scrivo che, scrivo da cornutazzo.


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di due coppie nella quale ognuno se ne sbatte dell'altro?
> Ma si schiodassero e via! Che senso ha continuare così?


Nicka scusa, mi racconti perché sei qui o mi metti il link della tua storia? 
Perché il tuo non mi sembra un atteggiamento da tradita ma neppure da traditrice e non capisco il tuo punto di vista...


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
> Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc.
> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> ...


le inculate nella vita le hanno prese tutti, non sei mica l'unica! però se stai con uno stronzo e dici che lo ami, o lo perdoni e te lo tieni o lo molli, sei tentata, certo, lo capisco benissimo, dopo le corna avere uno che si interessa a te solletica il tuo ego e anche qualcos'altro, però te usi il marito di quell'altra per vendicarti del tuo fidanzato e lui usa te per vendicarsi della moglie, pensi dopo di stare meglio? io penso di no, se vuoi farti qualche chiavata extra fattela, ma non cercare alibi e scuse, perchè allora fai come il tuo fidanzato che si inventa minchiate per non ammettere che con quell'altra ci scopava bene e magari era pure un po' infatuato


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Nicka scusa, mi racconti perché sei qui o mi metti il link della tua storia?
> Perché il tuo non mi sembra un atteggiamento da tradita ma neppure da traditrice e non capisco il tuo punto di vista...


bisogna essere traditi e/o traditori per parlare?


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Nicka scusa, mi racconti perché sei qui o mi metti il link della tua storia?
> Perché il tuo non mi sembra un atteggiamento da tradita ma neppure da traditrice e non capisco il tuo punto di vista...


Io potrei anche non esistere...e non linko la mia storia perchè non ho fatto un thread in cui ho raccontato la mia vita.
Che atteggiamento è il mio?
Non esistono solo i traditi e i traditori al mondo...
Il mio è un punto di vista da persona semplice...


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> bisogna essere traditi e/o traditori per parlare?


No. 
Ma viverlo sulla propria pelle è diverso dal parlare per sentito dire.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> bisogna essere traditi e/o traditori per parlare?


e' come dire che sei iscritta ad un forum di cucina. stai li bella bella, poi arriva una nuova utente che non cucina ne le piace cucinare.
va benissimo che stia li, ci mancherebbe, e ci parli pure volentieri perche simaptica ma se ti dice che lei nella gricia ce mette aglio e pomodoro capirai che ti verra il dubbio di domandare da dove prenda certe nozioni ... 
ti pare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
> Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc.
> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> ...


cara, sposta un attimo l'attenzione da quello che ha fatto il tuo fidanzato a quello che stai per fare tu. Il fatto è che noi siamo quello che sentiamo giusto essere. Tu fino al tradimento hai sentito giusto essere fedele perchè quell'uomo ti appagava. Poi ti ha deluso. Ma ti ha deluso lui. Tra quelli che ti hanno sconsigliato, ci sono traditi, traditori, cattolici, atei e vegetariani. Perchè quello che appare è che tu non stai per tradire solo il tuo fidanzato, ma te stessa. E questo è il peggiore dei tradimenti, perchè il tuo fidanzato lo puoi ingannare o lasciare ma a te stessa non dovresti mentire e con te stessa vivrai tutta la vita. Non è cambiata la percezione della tua vita, ma la percezione che hai di lui, e secondo me non hai superato il tradimento, non hai trovato le corrette motivazioni per restare con lui, magari non ancora. Perchè se scegli di stare con una persona e senti ancora astio per quello che ti ha fatto forse è su questa cosa che dovresti lavorare, più che sul modo di vendicarti. Per come la vedo io.


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io potrei anche non esistere...e non linko la mia storia perchè non ho fatto un thread in cui ho raccontato la mia vita.
> Che atteggiamento è il mio?
> Non esistono solo i traditi e i traditori al mondo...
> Il mio è un punto di vista da persona semplice...


Mi sembrava ci fosse dell'altro. 
Avrò avuto un'impressione sbagliata.


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No.
> Ma viverlo sulla propria pelle è diverso dal parlare per sentito dire.


e quello mi sembra pacifico, ma se nicka non vuole dirci cosa fa o cosa ha fatto non è un motivo per dire che le sue opinioni non valgono nulla, le opinioni sono opinioni
io ho messo corna a un discreto numero di persone, ma lo facevo perchè mi andava di farlo, perchè trovavo un cazzo degno di essere preso, non per vendetta o per seghe mentali
oddio, un po' di seghe mentali me le facevo anche io, ma erano marginali


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e quello mi sembra pacifico, ma se nicka non vuole dirci cosa fa o cosa ha fatto non è un motivo per dire che le sue opinioni non valgono nulla, le opinioni sono opinioni
> io ho messo corna a un discreto numero di persone, ma lo facevo perchè mi andava di farlo, perchè trovavo un cazzo degno di essere preso, non per vendetta o per seghe mentali
> oddio, un po' di seghe mentali me le facevo anche io, ma erano marginali


Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto. Chi ha mai detto che le sue opinioni non valgono nulla????
Solo che mi sembra piuttosto accanita e non capisco perché.
Più, scusa, ha bisogno che sia tu a difenderla?


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quello che io non ho capito, sul rendere pan per focaccia, in questo caso, è se poi lei lo va a dire agli altri due
> perchè se lei e il marito dell'altra se lo tengono per  sé è solo *voglia di chiavare* con un altro, se invece spifferi tutto è vendetta


che termine orrendo


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto. Chi ha mai detto che le sue opinioni non valgono nulla????
> Solo che mi sembra piuttosto accanita e non capisco perché.
> Più, scusa, ha bisogno che sia tu a difenderla?


quella accanita mi pari te, che volevi sentirti dire "scopatelo! divertiti" e invece ti è andata male


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto. Chi ha mai detto che le sue opinioni non valgono nulla????
> Solo che mi sembra piuttosto accanita e non capisco perché.
> Più, scusa, ha bisogno che sia tu a difenderla?


Accanita io?
A me non frega nulla...:mrgreen:
Vuoi consigli e per me rischi di prenderlo in culo, tutto qui.
Come dice sempre mio padre "attenzione a fartelo mettere in culo, non muoverti tanto perchè tu ti fai male, ma quello dietro gode".


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che termine orrendo


rende bene l'idea


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' come dire che sei iscritta ad un forum di cucina. stai li bella bella, poi arriva una nuova utente che non cucina ne le piace cucinare.
> va benissimo che stia li, ci mancherebbe, e ci parli pure volentieri perche simaptica ma se ti dice che lei nella gricia ce mette aglio e pomodoro capirai che ti verra il dubbio di domandare da dove prenda certe nozioni ...
> ti pare?


Non credo che esistano sui rapporti umani opinioni che valgono più o meno.
E' pacifico che chi mette aglio e pomodoro nella gricia vada messo al rogo...e senza processo.:mrgreen:

EDITO: ok l'utente che non cucina nè le piace farlo, ma un forum di cucina lo legge anche chi ha piacere a mangiare...:mrgreen:


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Probabilmente ho sbagliato a scrivere qui. 
Scusate il disturbo.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Probabilmente ho sbagliato a scrivere qui.
> Scusate il disturbo.


Maddai no, fermati. Non ti stranire, stai calma.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cara, sposta un attimo l'attenzione da quello che ha fatto il tuo fidanzato a quello che stai per fare tu. Il fatto è che noi siamo quello che sentiamo giusto essere. Tu fino al tradimento hai sentito giusto essere fedele perchè quell'uomo ti appagava. Poi ti ha deluso. Ma ti ha deluso lui. Tra quelli che ti hanno sconsigliato, ci sono traditi, traditori, cattolici, atei e vegetariani. Perchè quello che appare è che tu non stai per tradire solo il tuo fidanzato, ma te stessa. E questo è il peggiore dei tradimenti, perchè il tuo fidanzato lo puoi ingannare o lasciare ma a te stessa non dovresti mentire e con te stessa vivrai tutta la vita. Non è cambiata la percezione della tua vita, ma la percezione che hai di lui, e secondo me non hai superato il tradimento, non hai trovato le corrette motivazioni per restare con lui, magari non ancora. Perchè se scegli di stare con una persona e senti ancora astio per quello che ti ha fatto forse è su questa cosa che dovresti lavorare, più che sul modo di vendicarti. Per come la vedo io.


:up:
Quoto.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> rende bene l'idea



tra l'altro, lo usano tantissime persone, donne comprese.


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> tra l'altro, lo usano tantissime persone, donne comprese.


io sono una donna infatti :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> tra l'altro, lo usano tantissime persone, donne comprese.


davvero? non sapevo


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto. Chi ha mai detto che le sue opinioni non valgono nulla????
> Solo che mi sembra piuttosto accanita e non capisco perché.
> Più, scusa, ha bisogno che sia tu a difenderla?


Mettiamola così, che veramente leggere che non si scrive più per opinioni discordanti o perchè si legge qualcosa che non ci si aspetta non si può!
Se la mia migliore amica mi venisse a raccontare quello che hai raccontato e chiedesse un consiglio in merito le direi di non fare stronzate, di fermarsi ed eventualmente prendere delle decisioni.
Perchè la vedrei stare ancora male per quello che ha subito e sono certa che fare una cosa del genere aggiungerebbe solo benzina sul fuoco.
A prescindere dalle mie presunte esperienze in merito.

Se poi prende la decisione di farlo so perfettamente che dovrei raccogliere i pezzi dopo, cosa che per un'amica faccio volentieri, ma per una sconosciuta come sei tu per me mi verrebbe solo da dire "te lo avevo detto"...con tutto il rispetto, sia chiaro!


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero? non sapevo



ma ora, perchè devi prendere in giro?
se a te non piacciono certi termini, non li usare,ma
lascia che lo facciano gli altri.

"orsù amore, perchè non facciamo un bel rapporto classico
all'impiedi"....ecco esprimiamoci così, il _bon ton_ nel talamo coniugale.



:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ma ora, perchè devi prendere in giro?
> se a te non piacciono certi termini, non li usare,ma
> lascia che lo facciano gli altri.
> 
> ...


prometti che d'ora in avanti dirai ...cara facciamo all'amore?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero? non sapevo


Ci credo, ha scritto donne, mica salme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Accanita io?
> A me non frega nulla...:mrgreen:
> Vuoi consigli e per me rischi di prenderlo in culo, tutto qui.
> Come dice sempre mio padre "attenzione a fartelo mettere in culo, non muoverti tanto perchè tu ti fai male, ma quello dietro gode".


.........................................................


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .........................................................


Sììììììììì?! 

AHHHHHHH!!! Maremma maiala?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> tra l'altro, lo usano tantissime persone, donne comprese.





Minerva ha detto:


> davvero? non sapevo


Io mai, e lo trovo orribile sulla bocca di una donna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io mai, e lo trovo orribile sulla bocca di una donna.


moi aussi, mais, je sais, je suis dépassé.


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Probabilmente ho sbagliato a scrivere qui.
> Scusate il disturbo.


Prendi tutte le opinioni, anche quelle molto diverse dalle tue e da quelle che ti aspettavi e vagliale, pensale, semplicemente... poi, trai le tue consclusioni, che saranno solo tue, e fai le tue scelte, che saranno solo tue...

:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie Homer.
> Io sono sempre stata quella corretta, sincera e limpida. E mi sono ritrovata con due corna tante a soli 10 giorni dal rogito.
> *Allora spiegatemi a cosa è servito essere corretta, sincera e limpida.*
> L'amore non è in discussione, e chiunque discute il mio si arroga il diritto di conoscermi meglio di me stessa.
> ...


Ecco le parole che ti svelano. 
Se essere corretti, sinceri e limpidi deve SERVIRE  a qualcosa, ti meriti di essere stata cornificata. Ed è chiaro che sono tutte balle quelle sul tuo stupore dinanzi alla tua tentazione. Tu vuoi seguire il principio del _do ut des_, altro che farlocchi dubbi su te stessa. Io per me non ho altro da aggiungere, perché la tua decisione è presa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco le parole che ti svelano.
> Se essere corretti, sinceri e limpidi deve SERVIRE  a qualcosa, ti meriti di essere stata cornificata. Ed è chiaro che sono tutte balle quelle sul tuo stupore dinanzi alla tua tentazione. Tu vuoi seguire il principio del _do ut des_, altro che farlocchi dubbi su te stessa. Io per me non ho altro da aggiungere, perché la tua decisione è presa.


do ut des o occhio per occhio(prezzemolo e finocchio)?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> do ut des o occhio per occhio(prezzemolo e finocchio)?


Ma ci manca proprio l'emorticon della strega, eh!
Ti avrei omaggiata di qualche smeraldo qua e là, ma devi accontentarti di una geco rinseccolito :smile:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai. Non guardarti indietro.
> Lo fai per te. Perché ti é piaciuto Essere baciata da qualcuno che é tutto da scoprire.
> Ed é giusto che questa mela del peccato non solo l addenti , ma te la mangi fino al torsolo.
> *E poi vedi da che parte stare.*
> ...


a quel punto direi che è un po' tardi e la decisione è già stata presa


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> moi aussi, mais, je sais, je suis dépassé.


Ma anche da un uomo,che sia degno di esser reputato tale..spero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma ci manca proprio l'emorticon della strega, eh!
> Ti avrei omaggiata di qualche smeraldo qua e là, ma devi accontentarti di una *geco rinseccolito *:smile:


pora bestiola, le adoro.


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quel punto direi che è un po' tardi e la decisione è già stata presa


Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
> Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc.
> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> ...


No,stiamo solo cercando di farti focalizzare sul fatto che senti che la tue percezione della vita o meglio della fedeltà è cambiata dopo il tradimento patito.

Di solito accade in persone,donne od uomini fa differenza zero,che vivevano l'esclusività come un'imposizione e non come una reale convinzione.

Rompere il guscio e cominciare a vivere secondo quello che si è davvero, a volte da le vertigini.   e tu stai guardando la Fossa delle Marianne dalla cima dell'Everest,in questo momento.


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> Io del mio fidanzato non dico le peggio cose. Che lui mi abbia tradita e presa in giro è un dato di fatto, mica una mia opinione.
> E questo dato di fatto ha irrimediabilmente cambiato la mia percezione della vita.
> Ci sto insieme perché lo amo. È scusate se questo vi sembra così assurdo.


A me sembra assurdo...perché cavolo sei stata male se ora vuoi tradire? 
Che cos'è allora per te la fedeltà in un rapporto?
Una conseguenza del comportarsi dell'altro, oppure un TUO modo di vivere un rapporto di coppia.
Evidentemente è la prima visto quel che vuoi fare ora, eri fedele solo perché credevi lo fosse anche lui. Nulla di male, non ti resta che comunicare al tuo compagno che la tua visione di "fedeltà" è cambiata e sei a posto...poi non dovrai preoccuparti di nulla, più o meno.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> No,stiamo solo cercando di farti focalizzare sul fatto che senti che la tue percezione della vita o meglio della fedeltà è cambiata dopo il tradimento patito.
> 
> Di solito accade in persone,donne od uomini fa differenza zero,che vivevano l'esclusività come un'imposizione e non come una reale convinzione.
> 
> Rompere il guscio e cominciare a vivere secondo quello che si è davvero, a volte da le vertigini.   e tu stai guardando la Fossa delle Marianne dalla cima dell'Everest,in questo momento.



Perpli..mi fai tornare indietro di 25 anni,quando davo gli esami senza avere aperto il libro,e vendevo aria fritta ,mi arrampicavo sugli specchi...Tu stai facendo lo stesso,e mi permetto di dirlo,non ti offendi eh???...admin  non dovrebbe farlo.Perche'l'utente ha ragione da vendere...........


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perpli..mi fai tornare indietro di 25 anni,quando davo gli esami senza avere aperto il libro,e vendevo aria fritta ,mi arrampicavo sugli specchi...Tu stai facendo lo stesso,e mi permetto di dirlo,non ti offendi eh???...admin  non dovrebbe farlo.Perche'l'utente ha ragione da vendere...........


Perpli prima di tutto è un utente come tutti.  Nasce epartecipa come utente. Che c entra che è anche admin?
Tu navighi in un mondo di parole. Non è tutto sms alle cavallone.
Sacripante


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anche se fosse? Qual è il problema?
> 
> Lui ti ha ferito e tu vuoi fare la stessa cosa che ha fatto a te, con il cornuto per giunta.
> 
> ...


il problema non è nel bacio,ma in quello che ha scritto nei post seguenti.....il tipo è parecchio fuori di testa,per essere eufemistici


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema non è nel bacio,ma in quello che ha scritto nei post seguenti.....il tipo è parecchio fuori di testa,per essere eufemistici


Ma infatti qui forse il vero grosso punto interrogativo non è il tradimento. Ma la persona con cui vuole farlo. Il tipo per me è una mina vagante.


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perpli..mi fai tornare indietro di 25 anni,quando davo gli esami senza avere aperto il libro,e vendevo aria fritta ,mi arrampicavo sugli specchi...Tu stai facendo lo stesso,e mi permetto di dirlo,non ti offendi eh???...admin  non dovrebbe farlo.Perche'l'utente ha ragione da vendere...........


Scusa Lotahr ma che c'entra l'opinione espressa da Perplesso, che può essere più o meno condivisibile, e il fatto che sia l'admin?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Perpli prima di tutto è un utente come tutti.  Nasce epartecipa come utente. Che c entra che è anche admin?
> Tu navighi in un mondo di parole. Non è tutto sms alle cavallone.
> Sacripante



Quaglietta bella...no!Cque Quibbel,e'sempre stato fuori da tutto,se ricordi...


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti qui forse il vero grosso punto interrogativo non è il tradimento. Ma la persona con cui vuole farlo. *Il tipo per me è una mina vagante*.


Anche per me. Giorgy dovrebbe focalizzarsi sul fatto che il tipo è comunque quello che le ha citofonato a casa per dirle del tradimento del fidanzato...

ot: ma co' sto avatar inquietante, come ci dobbiamo porre adesso?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quaglietta bella...no!Cque Quibbel,e'sempre stato fuori da tutto,se ricordi...


Quaglietta??? Ma porca vacca....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Anche per me. Giorgy dovrebbe focalizzarsi sul fatto che il tipo è comunque quello che le ha citofonato a casa per dirle del tradimento del fidanzato...
> 
> ot: ma co' sto avatar inquietante, *come ci dobbiamo porre adesso?*


Tu devi stare attenta a fornire certi cross tesi a centro area


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

per lothar il mondo è fatto di volatili: tordi , fagiane e quaglie:rotfl:





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quaglietta??? Ma porca vacca....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quaglietta bella...no!Cque Quibbel,e'sempre stato fuori da tutto,se ricordi...


Quindi dovremmo evitare d'intervenire nelle varie discussioni ? E secondo quale astruso criterio ?


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu devi stare attenta a fornire certi cross tesi a centro area


Ma veramente sono stata molto attenta alle parole che ho usato :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per lothar il mondo è fatto di volatili: tordi , fagiane e quaglie:rotfl:


Sì... io so' torda! :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quaglietta bella...no!Cque Quibbel,e'sempre stato fuori da tutto,se ricordi...



Ciao Lothar,

ricordo altro, a dire il vero. Partecipava ecc. ... di che forum stai parlando?



sienne


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quaglietta bella...no!Cque Quibbel,e'sempre stato fuori da tutto,se ricordi...


Sinceramente, a me non sembra...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per lothar il mondo è fatto di volatili: tordi , fagiane e quaglie:rotfl:


E lui cos è?  Un martin pescatore??


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che lui ha già tradito la moglie e ha due bambini piccoli. Non so se vorrebbe che lei lo sapesse...


Giusto per capire.
Lui ti ha chiamato dicendoti che il tuo compagno e sua moglie si scopavano e lui é un traditore?
La moglie sa del suo tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quaglietta??? Ma porca vacca....


Giovine.
Porta rispetto al sommo e incommensurabile...
Quando tu nascevi lui dirigeva già un'azienda e nel contempo si beccava una laurea...
Giovine...


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi dovremmo evitare d'intervenire nelle varie discussioni ? E secondo quale astruso criterio ?


Guai a lor signori se doveste smettere di intervenire perché amministrate un sito!!!
Guai!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi dovremmo evitare d'intervenire nelle varie discussioni ? E secondo quale astruso criterio ?


Magari che so...vediamo...
Un editto lothariano?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guai a lor signori se doveste smettere di intervenire perché amministrate un sito!!!
> Guai!!!!


Ma infatti come dicono nella zona ovest di Southampton: Chi se lo straincula  

Ma ero curioso di sapere le motivazioni. Sul serio.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sono sincera.
> quello per me e' il caso di qualcuno che non vedeva l ora gia da tempo di infilarsi nelle mutande di qualcun altro. cogliere la palla al balzo.
> il tradimento per ripicca e' una delle cose peggiori in assoluto.
> poi ci sono casi e casi. non faccio un discorso generale. ma per me a mp' di ricatto morale della seRIE: SI ok pareggiamo cosi. ti tradisco anche io e poi siamo pari.....
> cosi e' terribile


La penso come te ma sembra vada per la maggiore questa cosa.
Anche Ultimo ha reagito cosi.
io non potrei mai farlo ma non siamo tutti uguali.
Se stanno meglio loro ben venga.
Credo che alla fine sia una sorta di riequilibrio emotivo.
Che ripeto. Non capisco ma se funziona...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo. Ora visto che anche tu così candida così ben posata su quel piedistallo d'innocenza dove col dito segnavi il tuo ragazzo puoi scendere a terra e cominciare a pensare che non sei migliore di lui. Fatto questo lascia quel coglione "cornuto" che ha famiglia per rifarti una vita tranquilla e con meno preconcetti sulle persone e sulla vita.



Ogni tanto voglio anche io lamentarmi di un rosso ricevuto, su questo quote ho ricevuto un rosso da chissà quale mente bacata.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti come dicono nella zona ovest di Southampton: Chi se lo straincula
> 
> Ma ero curioso di sapere le motivazioni. Sul serio.


Le motivazioni te le spiego io...
In pratica gli utenti pretendono di frequentare un forum che sia automatizzato, senza l'intervento umano, perché l'intervento umano è falsato da immancabili simpatie e/o antipatie...
E si crede che in caso di clamoroso mal comportamento da parte di un utente simpatico l'admin preferisca sorvolare...allo stesso modo anche un comportamento borderline viene condannato immediatamente in caso di antipatia...
Mio modesto parere, essendo questo un forum automoderato chi amministra lo faccia senza problemi...che siam tutti adulti e vaccinati...e mi è parso di capire che lo avete preso in mano per non chiuderlo, quindi con le migliori intenzioni!
Buon lavoro e davvero...frequentatelo come sempre!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto voglio anche io lamentarmi di un rosso ricevuto, su questo quote ho ricevuto un rosso da chissà quale mente bacata.


io ti quotai e mo ti approvo (visto che posso):smile:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La penso come te ma sembra vada per la maggiore questa cosa.
> Anche Ultimo ha reagito cosi.
> io non potrei mai farlo ma non siamo tutti uguali.
> Se stanno meglio loro ben venga.
> ...



Ultimo non ha reagito così. Eventualmente tu pensi che io abbia reagito così, e non è la prima volta che te lo scrivo.


Modifica messaggio: Quello sopra rimane valido, chi invece ha dato dimostrazione di non far capire esattamente la propria situazione istigando puntualmente a farsi un amante per stare bene e per poi lamentarsi non solo dell'amante ma anche del marito, sei proprio tu.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le motivazioni te le spiego io...
> In pratica gli utenti pretendono di frequentare un forum che sia automatizzato, senza l'intervento umano, perché l'intervento umano è falsato da immancabili simpatie e/o antipatie...
> E si crede che in caso di clamoroso mal comportamento da parte di un utente simpatico l'admin preferisca sorvolare...allo stesso modo anche un comportamento borderline viene condannato immediatamente in caso di antipatia...
> Mio modesto parere, essendo questo un forum automoderato chi amministra lo faccia senza problemi...che siam tutti adulti e vaccinati...e mi è parso di capire che lo avete preso in mano per non chiuderlo, quindi con le migliori intenzioni!
> Buon lavoro e davvero...frequentatelo come sempre!


Ma infatti spesso si genera confusione fra Moderatori e Amministratori. Bho.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io ti quotai e mo ti approvo (visto che posso):smile:



Denghiù verimacchi. Sono in debito, quando avrai bisogno di me basta fare il mio nick e qualcuno mi avvertirà per accorrere immediatamente( vabbè versione modificata del padrino)


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti spesso si genera confusione fra Moderatori e Amministratori. Bho.


Moderatori e amministratori son la stessa cosa per me...nel senso che chi vuole partecipare partecipa a prescindere da un "ruolo"...


----------



## realista1 (8 Aprile 2014)

*dopo....tanto tempo...*



Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.



....intervengo, perchè questa storia è molto intrigante.
Io al tuo posto lo farei.
Innanzitutto per me stesso, perchè dopo essere stati traditi,dopo aver elaborato il lutto, dopo averci pensato tanto credo che molte certezze su se stessi finiscano per vacillare. Mi sembra che tu stessa ti senta diversa,stando a quello che racconti. Quindi lo farei per riaffermare me stesso.
Poi lo farei per vendetta. Magari senza dirlo esplicitamente in seguito, ma cercando in tutti i modi di insinuare un doloroso sospetto.......
Il problema si sposta sul con chi farlo. Uno che ti piaccia, prima di tutto. Uno che lo faccia per abitudine, perchè non mi sembri il tipo che voglia coinvolgere altre mogli ed altri figli,che forse potrebbero continuare ad essere felici. Non sceglierei una persona libera, per evitare possibili coinvolgimenti sentimentali, mi sembra che tu non ne voglia......Quindi....rimane appunto un traditore seriale. Il delitto perfetto? Boh,chissà...forse.
BTW, il traditore seriale ce l'hai a disposizione, ti piace, non faresti male a nessuno che non lo meriti, o che non sia già in posizione precaria non per colpa tua. Ti dirò di più. Fai subito, togliti il dente e poi torna a vivere normalmente. In bocca al lupo.:up:


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

perché un tradimento di ripicca, è visto in modo così "sporco"?

se fa ritornare un certo equilibrio, 
un certo modo per poter andare avanti,
non capisco il perché ... è una risposta
a sentimenti e necessità, spesso, senza nome ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché un tradimento di ripicca, è visto in modo così "sporco"?
> 
> ...


Credo dipenda molto da che importanza si da al sesso.
Io non riuscirei a decidere a tavolino di scoparmi uno per ferire qualcun altro. È il mio corpo, il mio sentire. Quindi se incontro una persona che mi piace e con la quale vorrei fare sesso questo non c'entra con la ripicca tradisco perché voglio tradire. Farlo tanto per mettersi in pari non capisco cosa ti possa dare se non una ridicola botta di autostima.
Poi se devo cedere con uno che viene con me solo perchè vuole una rivalsa verso mio marito scusa ma spero di avere un minimo di orgoglio per dire no


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo dipenda molto da che importanza si da al sesso.
> Io non riuscirei a decidere a tavolino di scoparmi uno per ferire qualcun altro. È il mio corpo, il mio sentire. Quindi se incontro una persona che mi piace e con la quale vorrei fare sesso questo non c'entra con la ripicca tradisco perché voglio tradire. Farlo tanto per mettersi in pari non capisco cosa ti possa dare se non una ridicola botta di autostima.
> Poi se devo cedere con uno che viene con me solo perchè vuole una rivalsa verso mio marito scusa ma spero di avere un minimo di orgoglio per dire no



Ciao

stavo pensando, ti ritrova a rimuginare e a pensare ... 
Esci anche di più per delle boccate d'aria ... 
Certe mura ... a momenti non le hai più di tanto ... 
Impari a conoscere qualcuno e stai bene quando c'è ... 

Da lì, mi sembra che il passo non per forza è lungo. 
Nel senso, sai che vuoi recuperare, ma vorresti anche 
un momento tuo fuori da tutto con qualcuno "alla pari" ... 

Una cosa così. Non tutti questi ragionamenti. 
Credo, che accade più istintivamente ... 
come una carezza fuori dal tutto. Per sradicarci dal noi. 
Proprio per poterlo riformare ... 
Quando ti unisci per una volta, lo sanno entrambi ... 

Una cosa così, vedo io, più che altro ... 
E non ci trovo niente di male, se dà la spinta giusta ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo dipenda molto da che importanza si da al sesso.
> Io non riuscirei a decidere a tavolino di scoparmi uno per ferire qualcun altro. È il mio corpo, il mio sentire. Quindi se incontro una persona che mi piace e con la quale vorrei fare sesso questo non c'entra con la ripicca tradisco perché voglio tradire. Farlo tanto per mettersi in pari non capisco cosa ti possa dare se non una ridicola botta di autostima.
> Poi se devo cedere con uno che viene con me solo perchè vuole una rivalsa verso mio marito scusa ma spero di avere un minimo di orgoglio per dire no





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stavo pensando, ti ritrova a rimuginare e a pensare ...
> Esci anche di più per delle boccate d'aria ...
> ...


Ho la sensazione che state dicendo la stessa cosa: lo fai se lo fai per te, per stare bene... :smile:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
> Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc.
> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> ...


Io capisco benissimo il tuo discorso e non ho letto che hai detto di tutto contro il tuo fidanzato o che lo disprezzi.
Leggo solo di una donna che sta cambiando prospettiva e si sta interrogando Senza mettere in discussione l avente diritto.
Il mio consiglio é quello di prima.
Prova. Vai. Prenditi sta hotta di vita e poi ascoltati.
Solo tu, dopo, potrai darti le risposte
Peró non con lui.
Lui non mi sembra proprio la scelta adatta.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Probabilmente ho sbagliato a scrivere qui.
> Scusate il disturbo.


Ma dove vai..
Rimani che noi traditori sgamati possiamo darti dritte da parte oscura


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che state dicendo la stessa cosa: lo fai se lo fai per te, per stare bene... :smile:



Ciao 

infatti ... forse capisco male la parola "ripicca". 

Per me è come staccarsi, per stare meglio con sé e nel nuovo noi ... 
C'è la componente di mettersi alla pari, ma in un altro sentire ... 

Buh, quando mi capiterà, racconterò ... 

Ma non credo, che uno con rabbia, riesca a "battere" qualcuno ... 
Se no, stanno messi male entrambi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stavo pensando, ti ritrova a rimuginare e a pensare ...
> Esci anche di più per delle boccate d'aria ...
> ...


Su questo concordo


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sgamato in romanaccio vuol dire "scoperto"...  Non ti ha scoperto nessuno, vero?
> Ti prego, tu devi andare avanti, prima o poi bisognerà scriverlo questo manuale della traditrice perfetta!


Infatti ho pensato la stessa cosa. 

E' stata scoperta da Mattia e mi sono perso la puntata.

Tebe vieni qui e mettiti seduta vicino a me, da brava. Scafati........si dice Scafati


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sgamato in romanaccio vuol dire "scoperto"...  Non ti ha scoperto nessuno, vero?
> Ti prego, tu devi andare avanti, prima o poi bisognerà scriverlo questo manuale della traditrice perfetta!


E damme cinque minuti che cazzio pure a te


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sgamato in romanaccio vuol dire "scoperto"...  Non ti ha scoperto nessuno, vero?
> Ti prego, tu devi andare avanti, prima o poi bisognerà scriverlo questo manuale della traditrice perfetta!


Paura.
No. Per oea sono ancora intonsa allo sgamo.
Anzi per dirla tutta sono insieme al mio tipo extra, che leggiamo il forum dopo varie fatiche.

:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi è???? Che fa??? Che fate???


É da stamattona che siamo insieme.
Una bella colazione. Due passi per milano. Poi abbiamo pranzato e....


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti ... forse capisco male la parola "ripicca".
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne, 
sul neretto concordo in pieno.
Ripicca è una cosa che si fa per ridare indietro il male che si è subito e non è, a mio avviso, un motivo valido per fare una scelta.


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi ma non ti aspettare degli applausi...
Piuttosto stai ancora con un fidanzato verso il quale nutri
ancora molto rancore e visto che non siete appunto sposati
con prole sei ancora in tempo a decidere il meglio per te evitando
di farti usare dal marito di quella.Perche, si sara creata anche confidenza
tra voi, ma non t'illudere che ci sia un qualsiasi tipo di simpatia o
complicita da parte sua.Vuole solo "violare" il territorio di chi 
si e fatto sua moglie.Piu che ragionare sul marito del amante,
io ragionerei sul futuro del mio rapporto al posto tuo...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma sono un angioletto io! :angelo:
> 
> Elio è all'estero per qualche giorno e io non ho invitato nessuno a casa.
> 
> ...


Non mi riferivo a qualcosa che (non) hai fatto ma a qualcosa che hai scritto. 

Non esiste il romanaccio, e tantomeno il romanesco (l'unica cosa che conosco di romanesco sono i carciofi).

A Firenze non parlano il Fiorenzesco o il Fiorenzaccio, parlano il Fiorentino.
A Napoli non parlano il Napoletanesco o il Napoletanaccio.

E a Roma parlano il Romano. E' la lingua del Belli. La lingua di Trilussa. La lingua di Papi, Re, Briganti e Tagliagole, Puttane e Matrone.

Che non si ripeta più per cortesia 

Detto questo passiamo alle cose veramente fondamntali: Tebe, colore dei pedalini ?


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> sul neretto concordo in pieno.
> Ripicca è una cosa che si fa per ridare indietro il male che si è subito e non è, a mio avviso, un motivo valido per fare una scelta.



Ciao

ok, per ridare indietro ... 
Ha solo senso, allora, se l'altro lo viene pure a sapere. 
Se da lì, poi vuoi anche scegliere ... ma cosa?
Che informazione porta con se, per una scelta? ... 

Va a capire gli istinti torbidi ... 


sienne


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Ringrazio tutte le persone che hanno partecipato a questa discussione con rispetto e obiettività. In maniera adulta e coerente.
Non sono venuta qui per farmi giudicare, nè per essere offesa pubblicamente. 
Il tradimento subito si è portato appresso una serie di conseguenze che non sto ad elencare, ma sono immaginabili. 
Perciò leggere un commento che mi ha fatto male, mi ha fatto piangere. 
Lo dico dal basso della mia vulnerabile anima stropicciata. 
Non sono venuta per sentirmi dire che merito di essere stata tradita. Men che meno da una persona che di me non sa un emerita cippa, e mi sembra che stia qui a fare la bulla.
Volevo un confronto con chi ha tradito o subito un tradimento. 
Non mi interessa fare la valvola di sfogo delle frustrazioni di donne in crisi premestruale. 
Forse erano le altre, e sono incazzate col mondo. Forse semplicemente sono io che risulto antipatica. 
Ma mi sento come se qui qualcuno mi abbia sputato in faccia. E per questo probabilmente faccio meglio ad andarmene. E mi dispiace perché avevo trovato persone che mi avevano virtualmente presa per mano, facendo mi sentire meno impaurita. 
Grazie a quelle persone. 
Le altre rimangano pure nella loro piccola scatola.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutte le persone che hanno partecipato a questa discussione con rispetto e obiettività. In maniera adulta e coerente.
> Non sono venuta qui per farmi giudicare, nè per essere offesa pubblicamente.
> Il tradimento subito si è portato appresso una serie di conseguenze che non sto ad elencare, ma sono immaginabili.
> Perciò leggere un commento che mi ha fatto male, mi ha fatto piangere.
> ...



Ciao 

non ho seguito tanto. 

Ma dico una cosa: è sempre un peccato, se il motivo è per causa di alcune persone,
di darla vinta o più peso a loro, che a coloro, che ti hanno presa per mano ... 


sienne


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho seguito tanto.
> 
> ...



quoto, brava Sienne:up:
e questa Giorgy non è per nulla antipatica, secondo me


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutte le persone che hanno partecipato a questa discussione con rispetto e obiettività. In maniera adulta e coerente.
> Non sono venuta qui per farmi giudicare, nè per essere offesa pubblicamente.
> Il tradimento subito si è portato appresso una serie di conseguenze che non sto ad elencare, ma sono immaginabili.
> Perciò leggere un commento che mi ha fatto male, mi ha fatto piangere.
> ...


Ma Giorgy cara ragazza, su!
In nessun commento, per quanto si possa ritenere duro nei nostri confronti, c'è una vera volontà di attaccare o offendere personalmente, soprattutto, come dici anche tu, una nuova utente che non si conosce.
Se quello che hai letto ti ha fatto piangere, dovresti riflettere sul perché ti ha fatto piangere.
Sono sicura che non c'era nessuna volontà di ferirti, magari quella di porti di fronte a un punto di vista che tu non riesci a prendere in considerazione.
Pensaci, veramente, perché sbagli a chiuderti così, te lo dico con simpatia e per esperienza.

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok, per ridare indietro ...
> *Ha solo senso, allora, se l'altro lo viene pure a sapere. *
> ...


Ciao Sinny, :smile:

In molti, appunto, stiamo dicendo a Giorgy di stare attenta proprio a questo: che il rischio che il marito dell'ex amante del fidanzato faccia di nuovo quello che ha fatto la prima volta, cioé mettere tutto in piazza...

Se Giorgy sceglie di tradire il fidanzato, lo deve scegliere perché questo la fa stare bene e non per la ripicca rispetto a quello che ha passato lei da tradita...


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sinny, :smile:
> 
> In molti, appunto, stiamo dicendo a Giorgy di stare attenta proprio a questo: che il rischio che il marito dell'ex amante del fidanzato faccia di nuovo quello che ha fatto la prima volta, cioé mettere tutto in piazza...
> 
> Se Giorgy sceglie di tradire il fidanzato, lo deve scegliere perché questo* la fa stare bene* e non per la ripicca rispetto a quello che ha passato lei da tradita...



oddio, sinceramente io non vedo come
mi sembra tutto molto complicato, tipo andarsi a cercare guai...


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio, sinceramente io non vedo come
> mi sembra tutto molto complicato, tipo andarsi a cercare guai...


Ma questo è anche probabile... solo che è lei che deve capirlo se cerca o no guai... :smile:


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccola, per te questo ed altro:


mi aspettavo una meno figa di questa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutte quelle insoddisfatte...che rifuggono dal Conte..............


quindi tutte:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto, brava Sienne:up:
> e questa Giorgy non è per nulla antipatica, secondo me


Quoto!


----------



## realista1 (8 Aprile 2014)

*Per quel po che può valere*



Giorgy ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutte le persone che hanno partecipato a questa discussione con rispetto e obiettività. In maniera adulta e coerente.
> Non sono venuta qui per farmi giudicare, nè per essere offesa pubblicamente.
> Il tradimento subito si è portato appresso una serie di conseguenze che non sto ad elencare, ma sono immaginabili.
> Perciò leggere un commento che mi ha fatto male, mi ha fatto piangere.
> ...


A me l'idea che tu abbia aspettato + di un anno prima di decidere qualcosa, ed il fatto che continui a nutrire dubbi, mi fa pensare che tu sia una persona assennata, equilibrata. Non credo che sia casuale la scelta del probabile partner e credo che tu abbia attentamente soppesato pro e contro. E sei perfettamente consapevole delle possibili conseguenze del tuo gesto. Credo che qualunque processo di pentimento del tuo fidanzato debba passare attraverso un'espiazione della sua colpa. Solo così potrà esserci il perdono ed un nuovo inizio. L'unica perplessità è che questo tuo gesto, oltre ad un sacrosanto potere liberatorio delle tue angosce, sia anche finalizzato a testare la reazione del tuo ragazzo. Sarà capace, come lo sei stata tu tempo fa, di superare questa cosa? Se la risposta sarà positiva, per voi potrebbe essere un nuovo inizio. In caso contrario, comunque era una cosa che dovevi sapere. Io,al tuo posto, andrei avanti. Repetita iuvant.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prometti che d'ora in avanti dirai ...cara facciamo all'amore?


va benissimo anche così !!!
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura.
> No. Per oea sono ancora intonsa allo sgamo.
> Anzi per dirla tutta sono insieme al mio tipo extra, che leggiamo il forum dopo varie fatiche.
> 
> :carneval:


trasgressivo
ma stai scherzando......vero:unhappy:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sbagli ad andare via solo perchè la tua ferita è fresca...
> 
> Qui ci saranno persone che non digerisci ma ce ne sono tante altre pronte ad accoglierti in modo consono e ad accettarti anche se sarai a tua volta traditrice.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma *sempre reazione è*. E' chiaro che è stata innestata da qualcosa, che ragionamenti. Poi: io non faccio discorsi generali, in questo caso sto parlando di lei e solo a lei. Non è che per tutti valga lo stesso principio. C'è chi tradendo la riterrebbe pari e patta e magari dormirebbe meglio. Non credo sia il caso di Georgie.


La maggior parte dei tradimenti sono reazioni a torti che abbiamo subito o pensiamo di aver subito.
Mi hai tradito perché quando ho avuto bisogno di te non c'eri, mi hai lasciata sola, e allora ti tradisco.
Mi hai tradito perché non mi desideri più, perché a volte per te sono trasparente, e allora ti tradisco.
Mi hai tradito perché non riesci più a darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno, perché non ci capiamo più... e allora ti tradisco.
Il fatto che un tradimento sia una reazione a un altro tradimento è solo uno dei mille casi. Con l'aggiunta che, avendo l'altro rotto il patto di fedeltà, non c'è più nessun vincolo da difendere e per cui lottare.



Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


Tu non devi negarti nulla. Forse, quello che devi a te stessa, dopo tante bugie, è un po' di verità.
 Quello che provi è naturale, i percorsi del tuo pensiero sono gli stessi che hanno seguito i pensieri di tutte le persone tradite, anche quelle che poi non hanno tradito. La differenza sta nel modo in cui ognuno gestisce tutto questo.
Per come sono fatta io, penso che la chiarezza con lui sarebbe la cosa ideale, anche perché dici di tenere al tuo rapporto. A volte un tradimento ti può riportare all'origine e lenire il dolore, con un conseguente benessere della coppia (a qualcuno qui è successo)... ma a volte ti può catapultare lontano anni luce dal partner e da te stessa. Prendilo in considerazione prima di decidere.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco le parole che ti svelano.
> Se essere corretti, sinceri e limpidi deve SERVIRE  a qualcosa, *ti meriti di essere stata cornificata*. Ed è chiaro che sono tutte balle quelle sul tuo stupore dinanzi alla tua tentazione. Tu vuoi seguire il principio del _do ut des_, altro che farlocchi dubbi su te stessa. Io per me non ho altro da aggiungere, perché la tua decisione è presa.


Ops, un dejà vu... con Danny lo dicesti perché era troppo perfetto, con lei perché i suoi sfoghi di persona tradita non sono in linea perfetta con i tuoi dogmi morali... io penso che dovresti vergognarti di scrivere gratuitamente una cosa del genere a una persona che ha sofferto.



Giorgy ha detto:


> Il tradimento subito si è portato appresso una serie di conseguenze che non sto ad elencare, ma sono immaginabili.
> Perciò *leggere un commento che mi ha fatto male, mi ha fatto piangere. *
> Lo dico dal basso della mia vulnerabile anima stropicciata.
> Non sono venuta per sentirmi dire che merito di essere stata tradita.


Ti capisco, ma prima di mollare rifletti un secondo se vale la pena di dare importanza a certe cattiverie in mezzo a tante persone che, ognuna a modo loro, hanno cercato di darti pareri in modo corretto e sincero (anche se forse non erano quelli che volevi sentire).

Detto questo, capisco quello che provi e che ho nerettato, è capitato anche a me in passato... è chiaro che sei vulnerabile, il tradimento è una ferita che ti fa ancora male dentro. Prendi in considerazione anche questo nella tua decisione di tradire. Sei in un momento delicato in fondo, anche quando ti senti forte.  Pensa anche a tutelarti a prenderti cura di te.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.



Giorgi
fai di testa tua che va sempre bene...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Giorgi
> fai di testa tua che va sempre bene...


Giorgi fa come lunaiena
ascolta il conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Grazie.


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Va meglio?

Dai, su, stacca un po' il cervello da tutta questa storia.

Respira, una bella respirazione profonda e lenta, con la pancia...


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie.





Leda ha detto:


> Va meglio?
> 
> Dai, su, stacca un po' il cervello da tutta questa storia.
> 
> Respira, una bella respirazione profonda e lenta, con la pancia...


Bene! Ottimo consiglio, Leda mon amour! 

Giorgy... distraiti anche con altri 3d... aiuta a staccare la spina per un po'...


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Va meglio?
> 
> Dai, su, stacca un po' il cervello da tutta questa storia.
> 
> Respira, una bella respirazione profonda e lenta, con la pancia...


non è lei che deve liberarsi dall'aria


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è lei che deve liberarsi dall'aria


Alza la gamba e spingi, allora. Daje.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alza la gamba e spingi, allora. Daje.


ma no, deve essere bocca di rosa

scusateci


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma sono un angioletto io! :angelo:
> 
> Elio è all'estero per qualche giorno e io non ho invitato nessuno a casa.
> 
> ...


è quel purtroppo che ti frega


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutte le persone che hanno partecipato a questa discussione con rispetto e obiettività. In maniera adulta e coerente.
> Non sono venuta qui per farmi giudicare, nè per essere offesa pubblicamente.
> Il tradimento subito si è portato appresso una serie di conseguenze che non sto ad elencare, ma sono immaginabili.
> Perciò leggere un commento che mi ha fatto male, mi ha fatto piangere.
> ...


Vedi perchè avevi bisogno di uno "schiaffo" morale?
Perchè hai ancora tutto troppo fresco e soffri ancora, giustamente, per quello che è capitato.
E' giusto che tu pensi a te stessa, ma a mio parere non è il modo giusto quello che ci hai raccontato ora...
Tutte le donne sono in crisi premestruale, tu compresa...e non sei una valvola di sfogo, in un forum puoi trovare 1000000 opinioni diverse e non devi seguirne nessuna, se non quello che hai già in testa tu.
Non vuoi un confronto, vuoi una carezza...vuoi che qualcuno ti dica che è giusto quello che vuoi fare e il tuo fidanzato, per quanto lo ami, merita una bella punizione. Così non è però...è questo che devi cercare di capire...
Puoi riflettere tutt'al più e cercare di capire eventualmente perchè ti sei trovata in una situazione simile...

E ricorda che il momento in cui rifletti è quando qualcuno ti fa vedere qualcosa che non avevi visto, quando qualcuno riesce a farti piangere, ma non con la cattiveria...che credo che qui nessuno voglia il tuo male, per carità...non ci si conosce! 

Detto questo è inutile che dici che te ne vai e gnè gnè!!! 
Vuoi cornificarlo? Fallo!
Non vuoi farlo? Non farlo!
Vuoi solo sfogare la tua tristezza per un tradimento subito? Fallo!
Vuoi mettere le corna e poi stare di merda e raccontarlo? Fallo!
Vuoi mettere le corna e poi venire qui e dire "ma cazzo ragazzi, come mi sento bene ora!!"? Fallo!

Fai quello che senti di dover fare o che ti fa stare semplicemente bene, che alla fin fine quello che conta è solo questo.

Modalità seria OFF per oggi.

Saluti!


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a qualcosa che (non) hai fatto ma a qualcosa che hai scritto.
> 
> Non esiste il romanaccio, e tantomeno il romanesco (l'unica cosa che conosco di romanesco sono i carciofi).
> 
> ...


I pedalini tutto nella norma ma ne ha fatta una che...


Posso scriverla solo sul blog.
É porno ( schiaffetti alla guest di Man tanto per...) quindi appena riesco scrivo questa giornata trombina e stancante.

P.s.
Eliade ha già i pop corn.
Pure io in effetti ad un certo punto li avevo.
Ops.
Mi sono dimenticata che legge e ha detto di essere terrorizzato da quello che scriveró.

Non capisco perché.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trasgressivo
> ma stai scherzando......vero:unhappy:


No.

Oh cavolo. Mi saró ricordata di slegarlo e togliergli le bende dagli occhi?
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Noooo! Così non sarai più spontanea e totalmente sincera... ci sarà sempre un filtro!
> 
> Epppoi io vorrei farti un mare di domande ma immagino già che a qualcuna non risponderai.
> 
> Ne faccio una che ne vale diverse: da dove viene il tuo nuovo amante???


Macché filtro.
Useró gli stessi criteri filtristici usati con Man.

Domani scrivo il blog, non inquiniamo il 3d di Giorgie.



Pssssss psssssss...Giorgie....prenditi sta boccata di ossigeno.
Non devi farlo adesso. 
Scegli tu con chi farlo. Non farti scegliere da...da...quel robo che...
Lui é solo una comparsa anche un pó sciacquettume.
Devi avere un attore che ruba la scena.
E per trovarlo ci vuole tempo. E calma.

Fidati.
Molla psico e fatti gatta.


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Tebe


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La penso come te ma sembra vada per la maggiore questa cosa.
> Anche Ultimo ha reagito cosi.
> io non potrei mai farlo ma non siamo tutti uguali.
> Se stanno meglio loro ben venga.
> ...


Ultimo ha fatto una cosa ben diversa ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ultimo ha fatto una cosa ben diversa ma fa lo stesso.


Direi di si...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei tradimenti sono reazioni a torti che abbiamo subito o pensiamo di aver subito.
> Mi hai tradito perché quando ho avuto bisogno di te non c'eri, mi hai lasciata sola, e allora ti tradisco.
> Mi hai tradito perché non mi desideri più, perché a volte per te sono trasparente, e allora ti tradisco.
> Mi hai tradito perché non riesci più a darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno, perché non ci capiamo più... e allora ti tradisco.
> ...


Ciao

ehhh, la scaletta delle reazioni ... 
dove ci porta? Alla bella domanda, 
di che cosa vi era prima,
l'uovo o la gallina ... 

È tutto un insieme di azioni e reazioni. Ma giustamente, abbiamo la razio,
e da qui, le responsabilità da assumerci. Si può spiegare, certo ... 
ma cosa giustifica poi alla fine? ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

cioè....primo giorno di passione adulterina evi leggete il forum?
non ci sono più gli amanti di una volta:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè....primo giorno di passione adulterina evi leggete il forum?
> non ci sono più gli amanti di una volta:singleeye:


Minchia. Siamo stati 12 ore insieme un pó di tregua.
Io non ce l ho di amianto, tu si?
Paura


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia. Siamo stati 12 ore insieme un pó di tregua.
> Io non ce l ho di amianto, tu si?
> Paura


figurati...come sai di legno.
solo che magari avrei parlato del tempo e di letteratura tedesca piuttosto che


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia. Siamo stati 12 ore insieme un pó di tregua.
> Io non ce l ho di amianto, tu si?
> Paura


Macché tregua...io voglio sapere!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

ma perché dovrebbe raccontare?
sono fatti suoi e ci manca pure l'amante che magari si mette a commentare pure lui
che è divertente, poi tebe si legge volentieri ...ma non diventa una specie di farsa ? anche per rispetto a mattia non mi pare bello.


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma forse si. La realtà è che non lo so nemmeno io.
> Magari poi non avrò neanche il coraggio.


Ma no, per piacere! dovresti poi rinunciare alla possibilità di certe belle scenatone sdegnate, che vuoi mettere, a volte hanno il loro perché e danno la loro soddisfazione! Risulterebbero poi del tutto inattendibili, smoscerebbero tutte le sacrosante recriminazioni di quando una ha un po' di paturnie! Credimi, una cosa così sarebbe un po' da coda tra le gambe. E comunque questo signore non mi piace, ha scelto l'improbabile rimedio banalotto del tu hai fregato la donna a me e io la frego a te


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oddio... Io intendevo "racconta sul blog"...  sicuramente non in questo 3d.
> 
> Riguardo ad altre valutazioni non sono proprio d'accordo ma vabbè...


quoto.


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovrebbe raccontare?
> sono fatti suoi e ci manca pure l'amante che magari si mette a commentare pure lui
> che è divertente, poi tebe si legge volentieri ...ma non diventa una specie di farsa ? anche per rispetto a mattia non mi pare bello.


Ma perché non dovrebbe raccontare?
Ha scritto di tutto e di più, se non avesse voluto raccontare, non avrebbe proprio accennato all'incontro...
Poi volendo parlare di rispetto.............................................


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché non dovrebbe raccontare?
> Ha scritto di tutto e di più, se non avesse voluto raccontare, non avrebbe proprio accennato all'incontro...
> Poi volendo parlare di rispetto.............................................


Ma che curiosona


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma che curiosona


Io imparo molto da tebe...:carneval:


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovrebbe raccontare?
> sono fatti suoi e ci manca pure l'amante che magari si mette a commentare pure lui
> che è divertente, poi tebe si legge volentieri ...ma non diventa una specie di farsa ? anche per rispetto a mattia non mi pare bello.


il rispetto per Mattia è bello che andato da un bel po' Minni.....stai un po' indietro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

a volte me ne esco come alice nel paese delle meraviglie fra il brucaliffo  e il bianconiglio, abbiate pazienza.


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte me ne esco come alice nel paese delle meraviglie fra il brucaliffo  e il bianconiglio, abbiate pazienza.


tranquilla.....abbiamo pazienza:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte me ne esco come alice nel paese delle meraviglie fra il brucaliffo  e il bianconiglio, abbiate pazienza.


L'età o la stanchezza, scegli tu...:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi perchè avevi bisogno di uno "schiaffo" morale?
> Perchè hai ancora tutto troppo fresco e soffri ancora, giustamente, per quello che è capitato.
> E' giusto che tu pensi a te stessa, ma a mio parere non è il modo giusto quello che ci hai raccontato ora...
> Tutte le donne sono in crisi premestruale, tu compresa...e non sei una valvola di sfogo, in un forum puoi trovare 1000000 opinioni diverse e non devi seguirne nessuna, se non quello che hai già in testa tu.
> ...



mi piace molto questo post, e lo condivido


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché un tradimento di ripicca, è visto in modo così "sporco"?
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò, la rabbia si è affievolita col tempo. E credo che la vendetta non cambi le cose. E chi lo saprebbe? Che gusto ci sarebbe a vendicarmi se lo so solo io?



Benvenuta.

Ci sarebbe il gusto che a letto con lui ci andresti tu e, se ti piace, se ci sa fare, a godere ora saresti tu.

Non si va a letto con qualcuno per sport.

Ci si va per stare bene,

Io l'ho fatto, non con il marito dell'amante, nubile, ma da allora ho smesso di pensare al tradimento subito, sto benissimo, proprio perchè è una cosa mia e mi piace.

Devi sentirtela. Quando si viene traditi non si ha più nessuno da tradire.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Ci sarebbe il gusto che a letto con lui ci andresti tu e, se ti piace, se ci sa fare, a godere ora saresti tu.
> 
> ...



potrebbe essere anche che qualcuno se la racconta,
In fondo, si voleva tradire, provare il nuovo, stare bene...
e semplicemente per scrollarsi i sensi di colpa si usa il tradimento
 dell'altro per sentirsi liberi e giustificati del fatto il sè.
ma il fatto rimane.
cioè stai tradento.
e secondo me. ..
è quando non si ha più nessuno da amare che non hai più nessuno da tradire.


----------



## Sole (9 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo dipenda molto da che importanza si da al sesso.
> Io non riuscirei a decidere a tavolino di scoparmi uno per ferire qualcun altro. È il mio corpo, il mio sentire. Quindi se incontro una persona che mi piace e con la quale vorrei fare sesso questo non c'entra con la ripicca tradisco perché voglio tradire. *Farlo tanto per mettersi in pari* non capisco cosa ti possa dare se non una ridicola botta di autostima.
> Poi se devo cedere con uno che viene con me solo perchè vuole una rivalsa verso mio marito scusa ma spero di avere un minimo di orgoglio per dire no


Ma chi te lo dice che quando uno tradisce perché è stato tradito lo fa 'tanto per mettersi in pari'? Tu sei stata tradita? Sai cosa succede nella testa di una persona che lo è stata?

Io sì... provo a spiegarti quello che ho sperimentato io.

Innanzitutto rabbia, dolore, ti crolla il mondo addosso.

Poi cominci a realizzare che non c'è più niente di certo... cade ogni punto fermo. Rivedi tutta la tua storia alla luce di quello che sai, iniziando a dubitare di tutto.

Ti disperi, sei ossessionata dalla ricerca della verità. E più trovi risposte, più dubiti che siano vere e questo circolo vizioso ti fa impazzire.

Inizi a dirti che non puoi andare avanti così, perché rischi di diventare pazza.
 Allora cerchi l'interruttore giusto, provi a premerlo e vedi che funziona: il distacco emotivo.
 Ti ripieghi su te stessa, l'altro smette di essere il centro dei tuoi pensieri e delle tue ossessioni. Per una volta nella vita vuoi pensare a te, vuoi accudirti, devi occuparti di te e di ciò che ti fa stare bene. Diventi egoista. Ami il tuo compagno, ma a tempo stesso lo odi e solo quando stacchi da lui senti che questa dinamica si arresta e tu torni a respirare.

Quando ti ritrovi fuori dalla coppia ti guardi in giro.
Vedi tutto con occhi diversi.
Ti senti più libera, ci sei solo tu, il noi funziona a intermittenza.
Ti capita un'occasione... una persona che prima non avresti mai guardato in quel modo e da cui non ti saresti mai lasciata guardare... e ti chiedi come sarebbe provare a lasciarti andare, come ti farebbe stare. Forse meglio? Una cosa per te, una cosa per allontanarsi dalla sofferenza, una cosa per misurare la parte oscura di te, quella che un tempo era sommersa dall'amore e che adesso torna alla carica...

Ecco, io credo che ridurre tutto a una ripicca sia troppo troppo semplicistico. Ognuno ha i suoi percorsi. I tradimenti scoperchiano dei vasi di Pandora. Tutto può succedere dopo, ci sta tutto.


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sinceramente questa cosa della vendetta ha un po' stancato. 
Sembra che io non abbia una volontà e lo faccia solo come un computer che esegue una serie di programmi. 
Mi sento un po' sottovalutata.


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma chi te lo dice che quando uno tradisce perché è stato tradito lo fa 'tanto per mettersi in pari'? Tu sei stata tradita? Sai cosa succede nella testa di una persona che lo è stata?
> 
> Io sì... provo a spiegarti quello che ho sperimentato io.
> 
> ...


IO TI ADORO!!!

Ed è vero che solo essendo stati traditi si può parlare con cognizione di causa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


Concordo più o meno con quello che ti hanno detto in tanti.
In particolare concordo con Farfalla e JB e altri che ti hanno detto che poi ti sentiresti sporca.
Per me il pensiero di fare una cosa del genere viene più che per vendetta per sentirsi confermati come desiderabili e funziona meglio proprio con chi fa parte dell'altra coppia.
Questo post mi ha fatto pensare anche che tu sia tentata proprio per pareggiare ma non al rialzo, per sentirti anche tu libera e seduttiva, come sembra è stato il tradimento di Homer, ma proprio per sentirti al ribasso tale e quale al tuo lui e riuscire a continuare come prima e meglio di prima perché non avresti da rimproverargli più niente.
Se tu vuoi sentirti così e vivere una vita con uno così puoi farlo.
Per me sarebbe tragico.
C'è anche chi ti ha dato la spintarella ma son elementi che problemi di scendere in basso non se li pongono.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Ero quasi convinta di farlo e qui, chissà perché, mi aspettavo di trovare una spintarella. Invece trovo più che altro opinioni contrarie e la cosa mi destabilizza.
> Io in realtà credo che una persona che si impegna ed è sincera, che ci mette l'anima, il cuore, il futuro, i progetti, sia migliore di una che fa finta di metterci le stesse cose e deliberatamente ti prende per  culo scopandosi un'altra per sei mesi. Questo non è un errore. A parer mio questo è il vero egoismo.
> Forse non voglio più essere migliore. O forse essere migliori non fa parte della natura umana.
> La realtà è che lui mi ha tradito per puro piacere. Non per mancanze da parte mia. Le mancanze casomai c'erano da parte sua, verso se stesso.
> E questo è lui a dirlo. Non io. Ma dopo tutto questo dolore, rabbia, frustrazione, terapia, depressione...*perché dovrei negarmi una boccata d'aria fresca? Vogliamo dire che è vendetta? Ok, non mi interessa. Mi interessa rendersi conto che sono tentata. *E che forse è solo un discorso mentale.


Tentata dalla vendetta o tentata da lui? Perchè è qui che sta la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Scrivo qui perché qui si parla di tradimento. Dovrei forse scrivere in un forum di ferventi cattolici per trovare una spintarella (che poi con spintarella intendevo qualcuno che forse avesse provato le mie stesse emozioni e i miei dubbi)?!
> Dunque: io non so chi di voi scriva in questo forum in veste di traditore e chi in veste di tradito. Io finora in veste di tradita che è sulla linea di confine e potrebbe passare dall'altra parte. Detto questo, dopo essere stata tradita mi sento anche dire che è per colpa mia, le mancanze etc.
> Quindi dopo essere stata male devo stare male perché anche io sono tentata a tradirlo? Per me non c'è altro se non essere sfigata e inadeguata per il tradimento subito o zoccola e disgustosa per il tradimento ipotetico che farei?
> 
> ...


Veramente avevi fatto intendere che in te c'era disprezzo. E questo l'avevi detto anche come Apple.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tentata dalla vendetta o tentata da lui? Perchè è qui che sta la differenza.


Buongiorno fiorellino, ben svegliata.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' come dire che sei iscritta ad un forum di cucina. stai li bella bella, poi arriva una nuova utente che non cucina ne le piace cucinare.
> va benissimo che stia li, ci mancherebbe, e ci parli pure volentieri perche simaptica ma se ti dice che lei nella gricia ce mette aglio e pomodoro capirai che ti verra il dubbio di domandare da dove prenda certe nozioni ...
> ti pare?


Veramente è come se Giorgy chiedesse se il pesce e la salsiccia stanno bene insieme e chiedesse a chi risponde se è vegetariano.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo più o meno con quello che ti hanno detto in tanti.
> In particolare concordo con Farfalla e JB e altri che ti hanno detto che poi ti sentiresti sporca.
> Per me il pensiero di fare una cosa del genere viene più che per vendetta per sentirsi confermati come desiderabili e funziona meglio proprio con chi fa parte dell'altra coppia.
> Questo post mi ha fatto pensare anche che tu sia tentata proprio per pareggiare ma non al rialzo, per sentirti anche tu libera e seduttiva, come sembra è stato il tradimento di Homer, ma proprio per sentirti al ribasso tale e quale al tuo lui e riuscire a continuare come prima e meglio di prima perché non avresti da rimproverargli più niente.
> ...



vedi brunetta, è tutto perfetto.
un post perfetto.
potrebbe averlo scritto un prete.
 poca differenza.
ma tu pecchi sempre di qualcosa in più.

hai la non comune capacità di di far sentire gli altri degli emeriti coglioni,
 dicendogli cose bellissime.
basterebbe poco, togliere di mezzo l'aggettivazione "sporca".
non bisogna capire se lei è sporca o meno.
bisogna capire la sua necessità.
appunto ha scritto qui.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi brunetta, è tutto perfetto.
> un post perfetto.
> potrebbe averlo scritto un prete.
> poca differenza.
> ...


Non è questione di essere o non essere sporca. E' questione di scendere allo stesso livello. Vale la pena?


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> potrebbe essere anche che qualcuno se la racconta,
> In fondo, si voleva tradire, provare il nuovo, stare bene...
> e semplicemente per scrollarsi i sensi di colpa si usa il tradimento
> dell'altro per sentirsi liberi e giustificati del fatto il sè.
> ...



Punti di vista differenti.

Io non ho mai tradito mio marito per 35 anni, non credo proprio l'avrei mai fatto se non fosse successo il suo di tradimento.

No, non ne avevo ne voglia ne intenzione.

Non è facile a 60 anni rimettersi in discussione.

Nel suo caso io avrei lasciato il fidanzato. Sono giovani, non sono sposati, non c'è motivo per stare insieme se si sta male.

Nel mio ho scelto la soluzione che mi andava meglio.

Far buon viso a cattivo gioco?  Può essere.  

Non si può amare per costrizione.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi brunetta, è tutto perfetto.
> un post perfetto.
> potrebbe averlo scritto un prete.
> poca differenza.
> ...


Ma infatti perdio
bando alle ciance
non ti senti sporca
ma solo porca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> anch'io e il marito dell'amante ci siamo baciati. ma non mi piaceva....forse se mi fosse piaciuto ci sarei stata. sia x vendetta, sia x riscattarmi dalla immagine di biancaneve che ho. Allora avrei voluto vedere mio marito dirmi : guarda avanti ormai è passato. non credo proprio che l'avrebbe sopportato. se ti piace allora vai. si con il marito dell'amante siiii.....*fallo x tutte* quelle deficienti come me!!!



E come me!

:up::up::up:


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Punti di vista differenti.
> 
> Io non ho mai tradito mio marito per 35 anni, non credo proprio l'avrei mai fatto se non fosse successo il suo di tradimento.
> 
> ...



si ma allora non raccontiamocela.
sei stata mesi a piangerti addosso.... mio marito, mio marito.
è adesso che fai?
facevi meglio a dire che non lo amavi più.


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere o non essere sporca. E' questione di scendere allo stesso livello. Vale la pena?



Se io potessi farmi  un ipotetico amore dell'ex amate di mio marito lo farei oggi stesso e le manderei pure il filmino"

ahahahah

visto che le piacciono stagionati potrebbe ancora succedere.


Anzi, le telefonerei come ha fatto lei, 'volevo dirle che io e il suo fidanzato abbiamo una relazione', si, lo farei, affanculo l'etica con gli stronzi.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se io potessi farmi  un ipotetico amore dell'ex amate di mio marito lo farei oggi stesso e le manderei pure il filmino"
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Boh fatico a comprendere davvero. Sull'affanculo l'etica con gli stronzi perfettamente d'accordo invece :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi brunetta, è tutto perfetto.
> un post perfetto.
> potrebbe averlo scritto un prete.
> poca differenza.
> ...


L'avevano usata altri che ho citato.

Comunque Giorgy è cambiata non solo da quando era Apple ma anche da pagina 15 quando le avevo risposto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> anch'io e il marito dell'amante ci siamo baciati. ma non mi piaceva....forse se mi fosse piaciuto ci sarei stata. sia x vendetta, sia x riscattarmi dalla immagine di biancaneve che ho. Allora avrei voluto vedere mio marito dirmi : guarda avanti ormai è passato. non credo proprio che l'avrebbe sopportato. se ti piace allora vai. si con il marito dell'amante siiii.....fallo x tutte quelle deficienti come me!!!


Ma amica mia...
Se uno ti piace
l'è dura resistere eh?

Poi aggiungi la carica di un uomo che è ferito...
Aggiungi che avete un problema comune...tuo marito ciula sua moglie...


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Sinceramente questa cosa della vendetta ha un po' stancato.
> Sembra che io non abbia una volontà e lo faccia solo come un computer che esegue una serie di programmi.
> Mi sento un po' sottovalutata.





Giorgy ha detto:


> IO TI ADORO!!!
> 
> Ed è vero che solo essendo stati traditi si può parlare con cognizione di causa.


mah...questo è opinabile,se così fosse allora sto forum non avrebbe più senso di essere.

Invece la prospettiva di un tradimento vista dall'angolazione di chi non è stato tradito può essere utile,dipende sempre dalla voglia di capire e farsi capire 

il discorso della vendetta nasce dal fatto che sicuramente per il tipo è una rivalsa il voler venire a letto proprio con te.

Quello che stiamo cercando di mettere sotto il riflettore è il tuo perchè: e se non è vendetta,è cambiamento di prospettiva.   è scoperta di un lato dell'amore che prima non conoscevi.

ora si tratta di vedere se questo vestito ti calza meglio di quello sbrindellato che hai portato fino a poco tempo fa....


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amica mia...
> *Se uno ti piace
> l'è dura resistere eh?
> *
> ...


Però che culo trovare tutti questi uomini che piacciono. I compagni delle amanti dei nostri compagni poi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Però che culo trovare tutti questi uomini che piacciono. I compagni delle amanti dei nostri compagni poi.


Non generalizziamo...
GIorgy ha espresso bene un caso...
E secondo me la cosa più giusta l'ha detta Circe...

MK...chiudi gli occhi e pensa un attimo ad un frangente in cui io e te, abbiamo avuto qualcosa che ci accumonava seriamente...tu parlavi con me al plurale...me lo ricordo benissimo.
E ci siamo stati vicini.

Immagina sto marito, mai sarebbe andato in cerca di GIorgy...se giorgy non avesse scoperto che...

Non è questa una situazione da l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, e la donna...insomma...diciamo allegra...

Ma una situazione dipinta egregiamente da Kieslowsy in film Bianco.

[video=youtube;UZe3Ew37BCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZe3Ew37BCA[/video]

Un film che ogni uomo tradito dovrebbe assolutamente vedere.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non generalizziamo...
> GIorgy ha espresso bene un caso...
> E secondo me la cosa più giusta l'ha detta Circe...
> 
> ...



per imparare cosa?
io il film l'ho visto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per imparare cosa?
> io il film l'ho visto.


Non lo so Spider
Ma questo film spiega benissimo 
la mia situazione con le donne.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non generalizziamo...
> GIorgy ha espresso bene un caso...
> E secondo me la cosa più giusta l'ha detta Circe...
> 
> ...


Vicini? Stai scherzando vero? Un conto è essere vicini emotivamente, un altro essere vicini in quel senso. E comunque io mica ero stata tradita in quel frangente. No davvero mai mi verrebbe in mente di tradire il mio compagno col compagno dell'amante. Che già è difficile trovare qualcuno che mi garbi (me la tiro sì me la tiro :mrgreen. Farlo per vendetta non esiste.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vicini? Stai scherzando vero? Un conto è essere vicini emotivamente, un altro essere vicini in quel senso. E comunque io mica ero stata tradita in quel frangente. No davvero mai mi verrebbe in mente di tradire il mio compagno col compagno dell'amante. Che già è difficile trovare qualcuno che mi garbi (me la tiro sì me la tiro :mrgreen. Farlo per vendetta non esiste.


Non in quel senso...
Nel senso che avevamo qualcosa che ci accumonava...
E non è vendetta...ma giustizia.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non in quel senso...
> Nel senso che avevamo qualcosa che ci accumonava...
> E non è vendetta...ma giustizia.


No Conte dissento. Oddio ecco perchè eri tanto gentile con me :mrgreen:. Scherzo eh, non prendertela. Tu avevi il tuo problema ed io il mio. Problemi diversi. Risolti


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No Conte dissento. *Oddio ecco perchè eri tanto gentile con me* :mrgreen:. Scherzo eh, non prendertela. Tu avevi il tuo problema ed io il mio. Problemi diversi. Risolti


Esatto.


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Boh fatico a comprendere davvero. Sull'affanculo l'etica con gli stronzi perfettamente d'accordo invece :mrgreen:



Io potrei non essere d'accordo. Ma capire si.

Avendolo vissuto sono sia d'accordo che comprensiva.

C'è gente che fa ben di peggio che scopare con qualcuno per pareggiare certi conti.

Se uno ti piace, ed in più andandoci a letto dimentichi anche certi dispiaceri, che vuoi di più?


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esatto.


Fossero tutti gentili come il Conte caro Joey...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Fossero tutti gentili come il Conte caro Joey...


Gli hai anche offerto il pranzo per caso?


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se uno ti piace, ed in più andandoci a letto dimentichi anche certi dispiaceri, che vuoi di più?


Naaa troppe paranoie mi farei. Mai conosciuto i compagni delle amanti però. Mai dire mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io potrei non essere d'accordo. Ma capire si.
> 
> Avendolo vissuto sono sia d'accordo che comprensiva.
> 
> ...


eh sì, questo dovrebbe essere l'unico buon movente, necessario e sufficiente


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli hai anche offerto il pranzo per caso?


Ahahahah che carino che sei. Abbiamo pranzato anni fa in un ristorante bellissimo. C'erano anche altre persone. Ognuno ha pagato per sè.


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma allora non raccontiamocela.
> sei stata mesi a piangerti addosso.... mio marito, mio marito.
> è adesso che fai?
> facevi meglio a dire che non lo amavi più.



Ho pianto io come hai pianto tu.

Non lo so se non amo più mio marito. Va a momenti. In certi credo di averlo se non odiato detestato.

Penso sia normale passare dai momenti di disperazione, alla rassegnazione, all'euforia di un nuovo incontro, dopo un tradimento.

Quando ti stanchi di stare male cerchi un modo per stare bene.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace molto questo post, e lo condivido


Speravo non passasse inosservato...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No Conte dissento. Oddio ecco perchè eri tanto gentile con me :mrgreen:. Scherzo eh, non prendertela. Tu avevi il tuo problema ed io il mio. Problemi diversi. Risolti


No non me la prendo...
Ma non sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...

Nel caso di giorgy...il problema di lui è diventato di riflesso il problema di lei...tradita...
Ne consegue che le cose si stanno mettendo in un modo tale che diventa il loro problema...

Ci si ritrova lì, entrambi fedeli, entrambi vittima di un adulterio...
e magari ci si dice ma guarda ci piacciamo ci consoliamo un po'....

Quello che frena, secondo me, è una sorta di orgoglio che dice, eh no, noi due non vogliamo diventare come loro...dei sporchi, luridi traditori...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho pianto io come hai pianto tu.
> 
> Non lo so se non amo più mio marito. Va a momenti. In certi credo di averlo se non odiato detestato.
> 
> ...


C'è una bella differenza tra vedere una vita infranta e non sentirsi più in quel matrimonio e vivere liberamente quel che capita e fa stare bene e volersi sentire ancora dentro un progetto e scegliere di compiere un atto che riporta al tradimento subito.
Sono cose completamente diverse.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io potrei non essere d'accordo. Ma capire si.
> 
> Avendolo vissuto sono sia d'accordo che comprensiva.
> 
> ...


E ci aggiungo il carico...
QUando il fidanzato di giorgy, viene tutto incazzato dicendo...putana mi hai tradito...
Lei gli dice...

Ehi carino, ma guarda che io manco sapevo che esistesse sto ometto sulla terra...se l'ho conosciuto è soltanto per merito tuo...caro il mio bel tomo con sta faccia da mona...


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non me la prendo...
> Ma non sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...
> 
> Nel caso di giorgy...il problema di lui è diventato di riflesso il problema di lei...tradita...
> ...


Mal comune mezzo gaudio insomma? O gaudio intero? :mrgreen:. Beh se funziona così buono per chi ci riesce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non me la prendo...
> Ma non sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...
> 
> Nel caso di giorgy...il problema di lui è diventato di riflesso il problema di lei...tradita...
> ...


secondo me la tua analisi non calza mica tanto, perchè:
a) lui è un seriale
b) lui si è preso la briga di informare lei del tradimento del fidanzato con la moglie, non è andato dal fidanzato, bada bene
c) quasi contestualmente ha lanciato l'idea di approfittare della felice coincidenza.
Altro che vittima, secondo me


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra vedere una vita infranta e non sentirsi più in quel matrimonio e vivere liberamente quel che capita e fa stare bene e volersi sentire ancora dentro un progetto e scegliere di compiere un atto che riporta al tradimento subito.
> Sono cose completamente diverse.



Sicuramente, infatti al suo posto lo avrei lasciato visto che ci pensa 'tutti i giorni' e diventa un incubo.

Non è sposata, non ha figli, spero sia indipendente economicamente, che ci sta a fare con un traditore?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, infatti al suo posto lo avrei lasciato visto che ci pensa 'tutti i giorni' e diventa un incubo.
> 
> Non è sposata, non ha figli, spero sia indipendente economicamente, che ci sta a fare con un traditore?


Hanno un mutuo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio insomma? O gaudio intero? :mrgreen:. Beh se funziona così buono per chi ci riesce.


NO...
Semplicemente cose che "possono" capitare
In determinate situazioni.

E non dico che siano giuste o sbagliate...

Ma solo che accadono.

Se facessero un gruppo di uomini e donne stile alcoolisti anonimi...di traditi anonimi...

voglio proprio ben vedere come va a finire....

Se si sta lì a piangersi sulle spalle l'un dell'altro o se si convola dicendosi...mo ci divertiamo pure noi...e loro devono stare zitti e boni...zitti e boni...

Il guaio del tradito è la solitudine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, infatti al suo posto lo avrei lasciato visto che ci pensa 'tutti i giorni' e diventa un incubo.
> 
> Non è sposata, non ha figli, spero sia indipendente economicamente, che ci sta a fare con un traditore?


Teoricamente perchè lo ama ancora ed ha metabolizzato il tradimento, ma dati gli scritti precedenti, la tua è LA domanda, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno un mutuo.


mica è un figlio, lo puoi rinegoziare


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno un mutuo.



Non credo sia insuperabile 'un mutuo'.

Lo aveva anche 'maipiù' eppure lo ha lasciato.


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

Anche mio nipote aveva il mutuo ed erano pronti gli inviti per le nozze, ha disdetto il matrimonio e venduto la sua metà della casa alla fidanzata che lo tradiva.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me la tua analisi non calza mica tanto, perchè:
> a) lui è un seriale
> b) lui si è preso la briga di informare lei del tradimento del fidanzato con la moglie, non è andato dal fidanzato, bada bene
> c) quasi contestualmente ha lanciato l'idea di approfittare della felice coincidenza.
> Altro che vittima, secondo me


Si vero sono tutti seriali...
si sono tutti dei loschi figuri che come gaglioffi intortano il nostro partner.
Lui comunque ha scelto di andare da lei a dire: Houston abbiamo un problema.

Ovvio se viene da me la signora Lothar dicendo che Lothar ciula con il quadro antico...
Andiamo subito al maxim eh?

E che siamo dei maigoduti?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica è un figlio, lo puoi rinegoziare


O far di meno di pagarlo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica è un figlio, lo puoi rinegoziare


E' con tutta evidenza difficile rinegoziare il progetto che ha portato a farlo. Progetto di coppia ma anche di trovarsi un posto nel mondo che non riescono entrambi a vedere fuori da quella coppia.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, infatti al suo posto lo avrei lasciato visto che ci pensa 'tutti i giorni' e diventa un incubo.
> 
> Non è sposata, non ha figli, spero sia indipendente economicamente, che ci sta a fare con un traditore?


Ma quella è un'altra questione.
Lei non è venuta qui a dire: mi ha tradito lo caccio o me lo tengo?
Lei è venuta qui a dire: Il marito dell'amante mi tenta: che dite, me lo faccio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero sono tutti seriali...
> si sono tutti dei loschi figuri che come gaglioffi intortano il nostro partner.
> Lui comunque ha scelto di andare da lei a dire: Houston abbiamo un problema.
> 
> ...


non sto dicendo minchiate un tanto al kilo: il signore in questione è dichiaratamente avvezzo a tradire. E lui con lei non aveva nessun problema, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sto dicendo minchiate un tanto al kilo: il signore in questione è dichiaratamente avvezzo a mentire. E lui con lei non aveva nessun problema, secondo me.


Ma adesso lui le piace.
Questo è il fatto.

Lui le piace, in quel senso...capisci?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' con tutta evidenza difficile rinegoziare il progetto che ha portato a farlo. Progetto di coppia ma anche di trovarsi un posto nel mondo che non riescono entrambi a vedere fuori da quella coppia.


Brunetta, un conto è il progetto di coppia, un conto è il mutuo. Si possono avere altre cose materiali in comune: le cose si aggiustano, civilmente o meno. Ma non penso lei sia rimasta con lui per il mutuo, mi auguro di no perlomeno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma adesso lui le piace.
> Questo è il fatto.
> 
> Lui le piace, in quel senso...capisci?


 Ah sì? Dove l'hai letto?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah sì? Dove l'hai letto?


Sul primo post:
"Ultimamente però qualcosa è cambiato. Lui si è rifatto vivo e questa volta io ho recepito le sue avances in un modo diverso. Mi sono lasciata coinvolgere. Ci siamo visti per un caffè e lui mi ha baciata.
E io, da donna tradita che non aveva mai concepito neanche l'idea del tradimento, mi stupisco di me stessa perché non mi credevo capace di un simile comportamento. Perché mi è piaciuto essere baciata da lui.
Perché lui tornerà alla carica, e io non so se sarò in grado di resistergli. O se voglio resistere.
Non è vendetta. Non mi interessava allora e men che meno mi interessa ora, la vendetta. Anche perché lo saprei solo io.
È egoismo. Credo."

Se tanto me da tanto...
Nella mia testa si traduce così: Per caso so na troia se ci finisco a leto insieme?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brunetta, un conto è il progetto di coppia, un conto è il mutuo. Si possono avere altre cose materiali in comune: le cose si aggiustano, civilmente o meno. Ma non penso lei sia rimasta con lui per il mutuo, mi auguro di no perlomeno.


Il mutuo è un impegno comune importante. Se lui ha tradito ma è rimasto, lei pensa a tradire ma non a lasciarlo , il mutuo assume un significato simbolico.
A me sembra chiaro e i soldi non c'entrano molto.
A volte si dice di amare qualcuno ma si intende altro, bisogno, dipendenza, conferma di sé, collocazione sociale, progetto ideale a cui non si riesce a rinunciare.
Per me quando si vuole far sesso con un'altra persona, correndo il rischio di far soffrire non si ama più.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche mio nipote aveva il mutuo ed erano pronti gli inviti per le nozze, ha disdetto il matrimonio e venduto la sua metà della casa alla fidanzata che lo tradiva.


C'è chi reagisce per orgoglio, chi si disamora rapidamente, chi riconquista la sua dignità ai suoi propri occhi chiudendo e chi ha bisogno di restare per conservarla.
Siamo diversi.


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Non so se ho metabolizzato il tradimento. Di certo è meglio di prima, quando ero Apple. Di certo non sono più Apple. Non sono più quella persona. Di certo non ho perdonato, nè credo lo farò mai. Sto cercando di guardare avanti. Mi è capitata questa cosa, e ora che non sono accecata dall'ira la sto valutando in maniera diversa da come la percepivo prima. 
Non sto con lui per il mutuo. Ho il mio stipendio e la mia autonomia. Appena l'ho scoperto avevo valutato di tornare all'estero, dove ho vissuto per qualche anno. Ma non avevo la forza di ricominciare. Non allora. Adesso non voglio ricominciare. Non senza di lui. 
Con lui sto bene. Allora non dovrei tradirlo direte. Vero. Allora perché ho questa tentazione? 
Sono qui per capirlo. Sono davvero molto confusa e se mi contraddico vi chiedo scusa.

Poi, non vorrei essere fraintesa, ma non capisco perché qualcuno che non è stato tradito o non abbia tradito scriva qui. Intendo: non capisco lo scopo. Fatemi capire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul primo post:
> "Ultimamente però qualcosa è cambiato. Lui si è rifatto vivo e questa volta io ho recepito le sue avances in un modo diverso. Mi sono lasciata coinvolgere. Ci siamo visti per un caffè e lui mi ha baciata.
> E io, da donna tradita che non aveva mai concepito neanche l'idea del tradimento, mi stupisco di me stessa perché non mi credevo capace di un simile comportamento. Perché mi è piaciuto essere baciata da lui.
> Perché lui tornerà alla carica, e io non so se sarò in grado di resistergli. O se voglio resistere.
> ...


santamariadileuca. Quando a una donna piace un uomo, dice che le piace quell'uomo, non le sue avances o i suoi baci: quella è la situazione. Situazione che, è poi saltato fuori dopo, la intriga proprio perchè lei è stata tradita con la donna di quell'uomo.
Donna che pare non sia proprio un fulmine di guerra, visto che ha addotto come giustificazione del tradimento l'essere stata posseduta. 
Invece lui è piuttosto furbetto, tanto è che invece di andare a confrontarsi con quello che gli trombava la moglie, è andato a confrontarsi con la fidanzata.
Allora: io, se dovessi fare una scommessa, direi che secondo me la cosa per la signorina qui finisce male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non so se ho metabolizzato il tradimento. Di certo è meglio di prima, quando ero Apple. Di certo non sono più Apple. Non sono più quella persona. Di certo non ho perdonato, nè credo lo farò mai. Sto cercando di guardare avanti. Mi è capitata questa cosa, e ora che non sono accecata dall'ira la sto valutando in maniera diversa da come la percepivo prima.
> Non sto con lui per il mutuo. Ho il mio stipendio e la mia autonomia. Appena l'ho scoperto avevo valutato di tornare all'estero, dove ho vissuto per qualche anno. Ma non avevo la forza di ricominciare. Non allora. Adesso non voglio ricominciare. Non senza di lui.
> Con lui sto bene. Allora non dovrei tradirlo direte. Vero. Allora perché ho questa tentazione?
> Sono qui per capirlo. Sono davvero molto confusa e se mi contraddico vi chiedo scusa.
> ...


a chi ti riferisci? Comunque non si chiedono mica le referenze per scrivere qui


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non so se ho metabolizzato il tradimento. Di certo è meglio di prima, quando ero Apple. Di certo non sono più Apple. Non sono più quella persona. Di certo non ho perdonato, nè credo lo farò mai. Sto cercando di guardare avanti. Mi è capitata questa cosa, e ora che non sono accecata dall'ira la sto valutando in maniera diversa da come la percepivo prima.
> Non sto con lui per il mutuo. Ho il mio stipendio e la mia autonomia. Appena l'ho scoperto avevo valutato di tornare all'estero, dove ho vissuto per qualche anno. Ma non avevo la forza di ricominciare. Non allora. Adesso non voglio ricominciare. Non senza di lui.
> *Con lui sto bene. Allora non dovrei tradirlo direte. Vero. Allora perché ho questa tentazione?
> Sono qui per capirlo. Sono davvero molto confusa e se mi contraddico vi chiedo scusa.
> ...


Per me per cercare di sentirti valorizzata perché lui non ha curato la tua ferita narcisistica (non è un giudizio negativo si chiama così).


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata, in realtà lui è andato dal mio fidanzato... 4 mesi prima di venire da me...


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Poi, non vorrei essere fraintesa, ma non capisco perché qualcuno che non è stato tradito o non abbia tradito scriva qui. Intendo: non capisco lo scopo. Fatemi capire.


Non vorrei essere fraintesa nemmeno io, ma all'atto dell'iscrizione su questo sito non è scritto che è vietato partecipare nei casi contrari a quelli da te detti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, in realtà lui è andato dal mio fidanzato... 4 mesi prima di venire da me...


e come mai è arrivato ANCHE da te? te la sei mai fatta 'sta domanda?


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Non mi riferisco a nessuno. Parlavo in generale. Solo che io, boh, se non l'avessi vissuto non credo cercherei un forum dove se ne parla. Semplicemente lo trovo insolito. Non è il classico argomento da cena conviviale.


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere fraintesa nemmeno io, ma all'atto dell'iscrizione su questo sito non è scritto che è vietato partecipare nei casi contrari a quelli da te detti...


Io invece tendo a fraintenderti parecchio. Non capisco se ti sto antipatica o se scrivi solo per punzecchiarmi.
Per poi venirmi a dire che non te ne frega niente. 
Vuoi che mi dia una cinquina in faccia da parte tua?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Io invece tendo a fraintenderti parecchio. Non capisco se ti sto antipatica o se scrivi solo per punzecchiarmi.
> Per poi venirmi a dire che non te ne frega niente.
> Vuoi che mi dia una cinquina in faccia da parte tua?


mannò Giorgy guarda che Nicka è un po' goliardica ma mica vuole punzecchiare te.
Comunque, io te lo dico papale papale: a me QUESTO uomo puzza tanto, stai attenta.
Poi per ritrovare il tuo equilibrio e pitipim e pitipam vedi tu. Ma stai attenta che questo ha la cotica, dai retta a zia.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Io invece tendo a fraintenderti parecchio. Non capisco se ti sto antipatica o se scrivi solo per punzecchiarmi.
> Per poi venirmi a dire che non te ne frega niente.
> Vuoi che mi dia una cinquina in faccia da parte tua?


Facciamo così, smetto di risponderti così sei contenta, visto che non ho le carte in regola a parer tuo.
Eventualmente ti farò una standing ovation quando andrai a letto col marito dell'amante del tuo compagno, così per simpatia...
Ciao cara...e ragiona su tutto quello che ti è stato detto, poi fai quello che ti pare.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a nessuno. Parlavo in generale. Solo che io, boh, se non l'avessi vissuto non credo cercherei un forum dove se ne parla. Semplicemente lo trovo insolito. Non è il classico argomento da cena conviviale.


Visto che non sono nè tradito nè traditore...rispondo io 

mi piace la follia umana e qui di pazzi ce ne stanno di diversi tipi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a nessuno. Parlavo in generale. Solo che io, boh, se non l'avessi vissuto non credo cercherei un forum dove se ne parla. Semplicemente lo trovo insolito. Non è il classico argomento da cena conviviale.


Ecco. Qualcuno, mi sembra ultimo, ti ha scritto ieri di cercare di sfoltire un po' la tua vita dai pregiudizi. È un buon consiglio, comincerei a lavorarci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò Giorgy guarda che Nicka è un po' goliardica ma mica vuole punzecchiare te.


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non so se ho metabolizzato il tradimento. Di certo è meglio di prima, quando ero Apple. Di certo non sono più Apple. Non sono più quella persona. Di certo non ho perdonato, nè credo lo farò mai. Sto cercando di guardare avanti. Mi è capitata questa cosa, e ora che non sono accecata dall'ira la sto valutando in maniera diversa da come la percepivo prima.
> Non sto con lui per il mutuo. Ho il mio stipendio e la mia autonomia. Appena l'ho scoperto avevo valutato di tornare all'estero, dove ho vissuto per qualche anno. Ma non avevo la forza di ricominciare. Non allora. Adesso non voglio ricominciare. Non senza di lui.
> Con lui sto bene. Allora non dovrei tradirlo direte. Vero. Allora perché ho questa tentazione?
> Sono qui per capirlo. Sono davvero molto confusa e se mi contraddico vi chiedo scusa.
> ...


Insomma tu dici che ti interessano le opinioni di chi ha vissuto una cosa come la tua, l'ha fatta e che ti dica come si è sentita dopo.
Non ti interessa che chi non l'ha fatta ti dica....non farlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...che poi ti sentirai sporca...

Amica mia, non a caso sai si dice in bocca al lupo...
Perchè bisogna avere il coraggio di mettere la testa nella bocca del lupo e guardarci dentro...

Tu fa na roba, bando alle recriminazioni, fa come me, raspa quello che trovi sia acconcio alla tua bisogna e metti in tasca...


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a nessuno. Parlavo in generale. Solo che io, boh, se non l'avessi vissuto non credo cercherei un forum dove se ne parla. Semplicemente lo trovo insolito. *Non è il classico argomento da cena conviviale.*



insomma...diciamo che non si parla dei commensali, ma di altri può capitare, è sempre un argomento molto in voga secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Visto che non sono nè tradito nè traditore...rispondo io
> 
> mi piace la follia umana e qui di pazzi ce ne stanno di diversi tipi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
a te piace la figa umana....
e qui ce ne sta a iosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Furbino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> insomma...diciamo che non si parla dei commensali, ma di altri può capitare, è sempre un argomento molto in voga secondo me


vero, delle corna si parla sempre volentieri. Di quelle degli altri, ovviamente.:mrgreen:


----------



## Giorgy (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamo così, smetto di risponderti così sei contenta, visto che non ho le carte in regola a parer tuo.
> Eventualmente ti farò una standing ovation quando andrai a letto col marito dell'amante del tuo compagno, così per simpatia...
> Ciao cara...e ragiona su tutto quello che ti è stato detto, poi fai quello che ti pare.


Forse non ti rendi conto che quando una persona mette a nudo le sue paure, i suoi drammi e le sue angosce davanti a un gruppo di estranei non lo fa per essere presa per il culo. O forse te ne rendi conto e non te ne frega niente. Forse ti diverti. Ma a me fa male. E allora, hai ragione tu. Sono io ad essere nel posto sbagliato.
E come hai detto tu: me ne vado gene gne gne. Grazie Nicka.


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Visto che non sono nè tradito nè traditore...rispondo io
> 
> mi piace la follia umana e qui di pazzi ce ne stanno di diversi tipi


Dai su...tu sei della stessa pasta mia, ammettilo!!! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto che quando una persona mette a nudo le sue paure, i suoi drammi e le sue angosce davanti a un gruppo di estranei non lo fa per essere presa per il culo. O forse te ne rendi conto e non te ne frega niente. Forse ti diverti. Ma a me fa male. E allora, hai ragione tu. Sono io ad essere nel posto sbagliato.
> E come hai detto tu: me ne vado gene gne gne. Grazie Nicka.


Guarda che Nicka non è la posseduta.
Stai andando O.T. nel tuo thread, perché?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che Nicka non è la posseduta.
> Stai andando O.T. nel tuo thread, perché?


E che te frega?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero, delle corna si parla sempre volentieri. Di quelle degli altri, ovviamente.:mrgreen:


perchè invece chi vuole parlare delle proprie viene qui e infatti esordisce dicendo: non posso di certo parlarne alle cene!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto che quando una persona mette a nudo le sue paure, i suoi drammi e le sue angosce davanti a un gruppo di estranei non lo fa per essere presa per il culo. O forse te ne rendi conto e non te ne frega niente. Forse ti diverti. Ma a me fa male. E allora, hai ragione tu. Sono io ad essere nel posto sbagliato.
> E come hai detto tu: me ne vado gene gne gne. Grazie Nicka.


Te è meglio che ti fermi a ragionare un attimo e cerchi di capire quello che ti viene detto, perchè lungi da me prendere per il culo la gente.
Ribadisco che se ti senti tanto colpita è per dei motivi belli e buoni, io ho un modo mio per "svegliare" la gente ed è il modo di fare l'avvocato del diavolo in alcuni casi, la bastian contraria in altri...il dialogo non è fatto di condivisioni e basta, ma anche di opinioni discordanti, anzi...io preferisco le opinioni che sono distanti dalle mie.

Di tutta una roba che ti ho scritto hai tenuto solo lo gnè gnè gnè, parliamone...ma anche no, tanto non è possibile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè invece chi vuole parlare delle proprie viene qui e infatti esordisce dicendo: non posso di certo parlarne alle cene!:mrgreen:


Io di quelle che porto parlo sempre e ovunque, se esce l'argomento :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto che quando una persona mette a nudo le sue paure, i suoi drammi e le sue angosce davanti a un gruppo di estranei non lo fa per essere presa per il culo. O forse te ne rendi conto e non te ne frega niente. Forse ti diverti. Ma a me fa male. E allora, hai ragione tu. Sono io ad essere nel posto sbagliato.
> E come hai detto tu: me ne vado gene gne gne. Grazie Nicka.


Eh, hai ragione ma... se aspetti di sentirti dire solo quello che ti piace non funziona mica il confronto, sai? Poi un'utente può piacerti o meno ma questo vale per tutti. Dai su, oh, 'ndo vai?


----------



## Nicka (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che Nicka non è la posseduta.
> Stai andando O.T. nel tuo thread, perché?


'spetta un attimo, che alle elementari la suora del catechismo diceva che avevo il diavolo dentro e voleva farmi esorcizzare...:carneval:
E prima che ci si senta presi per il culo, è vero! Non è una balla!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto che quando una persona mette a nudo le sue paure, i suoi drammi e le sue angosce davanti a un gruppo di estranei non lo fa per essere presa per il culo. O forse te ne rendi conto e non te ne frega niente. Forse ti diverti. Ma a me fa male. E allora, hai ragione tu. Sono io ad essere nel posto sbagliato.
> E come hai detto tu: me ne vado gene gne gne. Grazie Nicka.


Te ne vai, perchè hai già deciso quel che farai.
E va ben così.
Quindi il forum non ti serve più.
Non mi pare che Nicka ti abbia presa per il culo.
Sinceramente.

Il problema principe di quando ti apri davanti ad un gruppo di estranei è che sei esposta ad ogni tipo di reazione.

Sta cosa l'ho osservata una volta in un gruppo dove un pseudopsico terapeuta si credeva in gfrado di moderare la situazione...e non ce la fece...con grave disagio di tutti i partecipanti...

Pensa si innescò una penosissima escalation a farsi compatire ognuno denunciando il proprio disagio che ovviamente doveva essere più grave di quello degli altri...

Dai su...


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io di quelle che porto parlo sempre e ovunque, se esce l'argomento :mrgreen:



ma da sobria? o dopo l'ammazzacaffè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io di quelle che porto parlo sempre e ovunque, se esce l'argomento :mrgreen:


eh, perchè le sai portare bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 'spetta un attimo, che alle elementari la suora del catechismo diceva che avevo il diavolo dentro e voleva farmi esorcizzare...:carneval:
> E prima che ci si senta presi per il culo, è vero! Non è una balla!!!:mrgreen:


Io intendevo l'amante dell'uomo di Giorgy.
Non mi sembra che sia in vena di scherzare.


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io di quelle che porto parlo sempre e ovunque, se esce l'argomento :mrgreen:


Pure io!!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Non so se ho metabolizzato il tradimento. Di certo è meglio di prima, quando ero Apple. Di certo non sono più Apple. Non sono più quella persona. Di certo non ho perdonato, nè credo lo farò mai. Sto cercando di guardare avanti. Mi è capitata questa cosa, e ora che non sono accecata dall'ira la sto valutando in maniera diversa da come la percepivo prima.
> Non sto con lui per il mutuo. Ho il mio stipendio e la mia autonomia. Appena l'ho scoperto avevo valutato di tornare all'estero, dove ho vissuto per qualche anno. Ma non avevo la forza di ricominciare. Non allora. Adesso non voglio ricominciare. Non senza di lui.
> Con lui sto bene. Allora non dovrei tradirlo direte. Vero. Allora perché ho questa tentazione?
> Sono qui per capirlo. Sono davvero molto confusa e se mi contraddico vi chiedo scusa.
> ...



Premetto che non ho letto tutto, rispondo a questo post. Avere delle tentazioni è fisiologico sarebbe strano il contrario. Se questo accade di rado, mi sembra di capire che accade di rado, no? ( tralascio il discorso tradimento, vendetta, ira e circuiti vari che compete chi è stato tradito)
Le vie da seguire possono essere diverse. Accettare di tradire tutte quelle volte che capita l'eccezione, accettare di tradire soltanto questa volta per il gusto di volerlo fare, una volta soltanto cioè, Non tradire e concentrarsi totalmente su se stessi per ritrovare un certo equilibrio e nel caso specifico smetterla di porsi delle domande che hanno sempre una risposta se si ha il coraggio di non tergiversare più con se stessi e gli altri interlocutori per cercarsi la risposta che più aggrada.
Infine, nonostante sei stata tradita e nonostante la tua situazione, quella vera quella dove i particolari li conosci soltanto tu, devi sempre ricordarti che tuo marito per quanto abbia potuto sbagliare al momento è quella persona con cui stai discutendo e a cui hai dato un'altra possibilità per continuare o ricominciare la vostra storia.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

Portare, saper portare. Parlate di mutande o cosa? 

Dai che mi scoccia leggere stamani. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io!!!



non avevo dubbi :mexican:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io di quelle che porto parlo sempre e ovunque, se esce l'argomento :mrgreen:



anche io :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Semplicemente cose che "possono" capitare
> In determinate situazioni.
> 
> ...


Mai pensato di consolarmi con un tradito. Ne avevo gà abbastanza del mio di dolore per caricarmi sulle spalle quello di un altro. Leggerezza ci vuole, dopo un tradimento, altro che lacrime.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca. *Quando a una donna piace un uomo, dice che le piace quell'uomo, non le sue avances o i suoi baci:* quella è la situazione. Situazione che, è poi saltato fuori dopo, la intriga proprio perchè lei è stata tradita con la donna di quell'uomo.
> Donna che pare non sia proprio un fulmine di guerra, visto che ha addotto come giustificazione del tradimento l'essere stata posseduta.
> Invece lui è piuttosto furbetto, tanto è che invece di andare a confrontarsi con quello che gli trombava la moglie, è andato a confrontarsi con la fidanzata.
> Allora: io, se dovessi fare una scommessa, direi che secondo me la cosa per la signorina qui finisce male.


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mai pensato di consolarmi con un tradito. Ne avevo gà abbastanza del mio di dolore per caricarmi sulle spalle quello di un altro. Leggerezza ci vuole, dopo un tradimento, altro che lacrime.


Standing ovation!


----------

